# Aqua Boogie 63



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My 63


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 30 2009, 08:10 PM~15826368
> *My 63
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.. Lovin that continental kit.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 30 2009, 08:10 PM~15826368
> *My 63
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get this '63 from that dealership on Veteran's Memorial? When I was stayin there, they had one for sale for 3k.


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 30 2009, 09:27 PM~15826571
> *Did you get this '63 from that dealership on Veteran's Memorial? When I was stayin there, they had one for sale for 3k.
> *


Thanks homie and no i bought it from a guy


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)

are you changing frames that 63 is tight feelin that color.


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calicruising_@Nov 30 2009, 10:23 PM~15827244
> *are you changing frames that 63 is tight feelin that color.
> *


Gonna reinforce this one the swop it out


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 1 2009, 11:04 AM~15832060
> *nice  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

nice 63  , keep us posted. :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Dec 1 2009, 01:05 PM~15833214
> *nice 63  , keep us posted.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

good you finally startin a thread



now do werk


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 1 2009, 03:44 PM~15834595
> *good you finally startin a thread
> now do werk
> *


Lol yep just gotta find a name for it


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 1 2009, 05:46 PM~15837142
> *Lol yep just gotta find a name for it
> *


 Double A "Aqua Appeal" :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 1 2009, 06:13 PM~15837418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


think a couple of them cigg butts is mine...lol (no ****)


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Damn rain and cold


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 1 2009, 08:18 PM~15837494
> *Double A "Aqua Appeal"  :biggrin:
> *


Shit thats pretty good I think ima use that thanks


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 1 2009, 08:19 PM~15837509
> *think a couple of them cigg butts is mine...lol (no ****)
> *


Lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 1 2009, 06:23 PM~15837556
> *Shit thats pretty good I think ima use that thanks
> *


you can have that one for free.....


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 1 2009, 08:26 PM~15837595
> *you can have that one for free.....
> *


Lol what else can u come up wit


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 1 2009, 06:39 PM~15837765
> *Lol what else can u come up wit
> *


shit right now they usually hit me while I'm drivin a nice impala.....lol preferably aqua and white ones :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

NICE HOMIE!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 1 2009, 08:41 PM~15837791
> *shit right now they usually hit me while I'm drivin a nice impala.....lol preferably  aqua and white ones  :biggrin:
> *


Lmao


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 1 2009, 08:42 PM~15837800
> *NICE HOMIE!!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Thanks to all the help on this build. I appreciate keepin me goin on this mat.


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Some chrome for da trunk


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

running a piston are we? sumbody been keepin secrets :nono:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Got some more work done and as i drilled the spot welds off the e-brake bracket i found a smiley


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSAM61 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 30 2009, 07:10 PM~15826368
> *My 63
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 2 2009, 09:36 PM~15851970
> *looking good homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie im almost done wit da sides about to start the top and bottom


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Some more goodies bmh 4 tons


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slam-low63_@Dec 2 2009, 11:46 PM~15854194
> *T T T  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 3 2009, 03:47 AM~15853156
> *Some more goodies bmh 4 tons
> 
> 
> ...



Do they fit in stock lower pockets????


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

This gonna be a bad mamma jamma


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

NICE 63 NICE COLOR :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Dec 3 2009, 04:29 PM~15860761
> *Do they fit in stock lower pockets????
> *


Didnt try to see if they fit but i had 4 tons in my 62 i had years ago and the barely fit i have some lowers ill check how they fit and let u know


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 06:01 PM~15861652
> *This gonna be a bad mamma jamma
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROB327_@Dec 3 2009, 07:50 PM~15862897
> *NICE 63 NICE COLOR :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

lets call it the salty spitoon...lol or big trouble in little chinatown...lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 3 2009, 08:42 PM~15863453
> *lets call it the salty spitoon...lol or big trouble in little chinatown...lol
> *


Ass lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

dont worry man a name will come to u when u least expect it...i really havent thought of mine yet either..so its all good


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Some old pics


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 3 2009, 10:30 PM~15864697
> *Some old pics
> 
> 
> ...


now u know thats an ol ass pic when u see daves 60 out...lol
and ur wheel well isnt clean homie better go wash it


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 3 2009, 11:09 PM~15865185
> *now u know thats an ol ass pic when u see daves 60 out...lol
> and ur wheel well isnt clean homie better go wash it
> *


Lol lets see if i can find some more and those tires clean now there in da back room


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Diggin that frame. You gonna blast it after it's all finished up?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 4 2009, 01:28 AM~15867048
> *Diggin that frame. You gonna blast it after it's all finished up?
> *


Nah we just gonna hit it up wit w wire wheel on a grinder then color match it to da car


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 4 2009, 01:20 PM~15870502
> *Nah we just gonna hit it up wit w wire wheel on a grinder then color match it to da car
> *


hell no we gonna slap sum bondo n mold that mofo.....SIKE!!!!!!!!! hit that bitch up wit sum 36 n get it really smooth n paint


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

And shops clean under and around the frame thanks to mike thanks for all the help homie








Finished up some more weldin today


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

NICE CAR HOMIE FROM THE BOYYOM UP THAT THE WAY TO DO IT!!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 7 2009, 09:16 PM~15906647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Told you I got OCD when it comes to that shit :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR OL MAN...lol but my phone was actn like a bitch last night n wouldnt let me send shit or recive shit i ended up gettn 20 messages at the same time last night...what did u do??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Mar 29 2010, 08:17 PM~17038622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them business cards gonna be the shit


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Heres a paint jobs i just finished 91 caddy


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My homies benz i sprayed kandy brandy wine


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My new daliy its a fixer upper


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Got my new seat skins done now it stain and rip free lol


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

bout time u put up some of ur work ...that candy got me thinkin ..can we say new paint job....hell lets paint that duece that ***** mike cant say shit ...he handicap now :biggrin:


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}* (May 22, 2007)

Whats up Tommy?..The tre looks real good. See you guys on the pavement...
:biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

DAM I MISSED THAT DAY ...WONDER WHERE I WAS.... :angry:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 2 2010, 09:10 AM~17075324
> *bout time u put up some of ur work ...that candy got me thinkin ..can we say new paint job....hell lets paint that duece that ***** mike cant say shit ...he handicap now :biggrin:
> *


shit he won't be mad bout it do it do it :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> shit he won't be mad bout it do it do it :biggrin:
> [/quote
> u get 2 choices candy white....or candy black....u know they got invisible candy comin out real soon :buttkick: :loco: :run:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> > shit he won't be mad bout it do it do it :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> > u get 2 choices candy white....or candy black....u know they got invisible candy comin out real soon :buttkick: :loco: :run:
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 3 2010, 06:12 PM~17087400
> *well you kno Henry Ford once said you can have any color car you wanted as long as its black
> *


dont tell me u goin black...with them gold z's :barf: in the words of the late too big mc...."HAMMER ...HAMMER DONT HURT EM" :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 3 2010, 10:51 PM~17089499
> *dont tell me u goin black...with them gold z's :barf: in the words of the late too big mc...."HAMMER ...HAMMER DONT HURT EM" :biggrin:
> *


hell naw got a surprise color commin out :biggrin:

we tryin ta put together a rainbow of impalas.....im whats at the end


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 4 2010, 06:33 PM~17094566
> *hell naw got a surprise color commin out :biggrin:
> 
> we tryin ta put together a rainbow of impalas.....im whats at the end
> *


thats what im talkin about two satas, two painters, at da same time = full kustom paint !!! Lmao


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

:worship: :worship: :worship: lol


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

WHATS UP THAT DUECE COMING ALONG ...I HOPE YOUR STARTING TO PLATE THAT FRAME ON THAT TRE.... :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 6 2010, 01:15 AM~17108947
> *WHATS UP THAT DUECE COMING ALONG ...I HOPE YOUR STARTING TO PLATE THAT FRAME ON THAT TRE.... :biggrin:
> *


i wish oh ya the frame i was workin on is for sale


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 6 2010, 05:44 AM~17110205
> *i wish oh ya the frame i was workin on is for sale
> *


 :twak: bro come on put that frame under aqua boogie with that piston...man i would pick it up but that switch would drain my pockets...plus im savin up for that engine and tranny


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

whats good homie, wheres everybody been hiding?


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

HEY MAN U GOT 2 STREET PUMPS LAYIN AROUND U WANNA GET RID OFF...AND COULD I USE MY RETURNS AND DUMPS SO I COULD 4 PUMP MY RIDE?I KNOW I NEED 2 OF THE SAME GEARS UP FRONT BUT DONT KNOW ABOUT HAVIN A YBLOCK OR JUS RUNNIN THE LINES STR8 TO EACH PUMP?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Apr 6 2010, 10:48 AM~17111270
> *whats good homie, wheres everybody been hiding?
> *


Um not sure i been hangin back for a while but i heard k mart has been bangin on sat and sun


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 6 2010, 04:04 PM~17113963
> *HEY MAN U GOT 2 STREET PUMPS LAYIN AROUND U WANNA GET RID OFF...AND COULD I USE MY RETURNS AND DUMPS SO I COULD 4 PUMP MY RIDE?I KNOW I NEED 2 OF THE SAME GEARS UP FRONT BUT DONT KNOW ABOUT HAVIN A YBLOCK OR JUS RUNNIN THE LINES STR8 TO EACH PUMP?
> *


i do belive rich has two innergraded pumps have to ask what he wants for them though


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 6 2010, 10:40 AM~17111187
> *:twak: bro come on put that frame under aqua boogie with that piston...man i would pick it up but that switch would drain my pockets...plus im savin up for that engine and tranny
> *


Shit i wish i could but my funds anit ready for it lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 6 2010, 02:04 PM~17113963
> *HEY MAN U GOT 2 STREET PUMPS LAYIN AROUND U WANNA GET RID OFF...AND COULD I USE MY RETURNS AND DUMPS SO I COULD 4 PUMP MY RIDE?I KNOW I NEED 2 OF THE SAME GEARS UP FRONT BUT DONT KNOW ABOUT HAVIN A YBLOCK OR JUS RUNNIN THE LINES STR8 TO EACH PUMP?
> *


You dont need 4 pumps unless you just wanna show off you can do 3 with a Y block under the hood with a 8 batt setup and a # 11 to the nose....just my opinion


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 6 2010, 09:05 PM~17118217
> *You dont need 4 pumps unless you just wanna show off you can do 3 with a Y block under the hood with a 8 batt setup and a # 11 to the nose....just my opinion
> *


well the reason i was thinkin like that b/c all i got is those cce competition pumps in both rides ...dont i need like a 1/2 or 1inch block to get up?so i was gonna jus do it like that since it already set up for 4 pumps...i was jus gonna take the setup out the lac change to single dumps, get 2 new gears, add 2 to 4 batteries from the lac and weld a wishbone to the rearend...jus tryin to enjoy it for the summer then tear it down later ...that lac...hopefully ill get back interested in her but right now its all about that tre


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 7 2010, 12:04 AM~17120041
> *well the reason i was thinkin like that b/c all i got is those cce competition pumps in both rides ...dont i need like a 1/2 or 1inch block to get up?so i was gonna jus do it like that since it already set up for 4 pumps...i was jus gonna take the setup out the lac change to single dumps, get 2 new gears, add 2 to 4 batteries from the lac and weld a wishbone to the rearend...jus tryin to enjoy it for the summer then tear it down later ...that lac...hopefully ill get back interested in her but right now its all about that tre
> *


Nah you can get inches with a 3/8 block just gotta play with different spring and gear combos, to get the car to perform the way you want


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 7 2010, 05:12 AM~17120799
> *Nah you can get inches with a 3/8 block just gotta play with different spring and gear combos, to get the car to perform the way you want
> *


THANKS HOMIE  NOW TOMMY LETS PUT THIS GAME PLAN IN ACTION :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 7 2010, 11:14 PM~17129512
> *THANKS HOMIE  NOW TOMMY LETS PUT THIS GAME PLAN IN ACTION :biggrin:
> *


he just waitn on u to come back


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 8 2010, 11:41 AM~17134571
> *he just waitn on u to come back
> *


lol...trust me im ready i need some motivation and im ready to get my hands dirty so til i find a new gig ill be lendin a hand with anybody that need help... :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

:biggrin: lets get that frame movin :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Lol


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

...we tryin to throw together a lil somethin on hood rd where its jus a good atmosphere and a lot of people with the same love for lowriders and any other custom rides and bikes they put money into and wanna show em off ...tryin to get ideas of a good date/day and spread the word before it happens ..hopefully ur ride will be out....


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

ill let u know on the deal with that wishbone today...


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Them good old days


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 11 2010, 06:55 PM~17162589
> *Them good old days
> 
> 
> ...


thats way back.....we gonna have to put sum lines on yo ride too :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 11 2010, 08:58 PM~17162612
> *thats way back.....we gonna have to put sum lines on yo ride too :biggrin:
> *


lol yep maybe a lil


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 11 2010, 07:08 PM~17162714
> *lol yep maybe a lil
> *


did you go out today?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

An old paint job done at Tommy's Kustoms


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 11 2010, 09:12 PM~17162759
> *did you go out today?
> *


nope but i wonder the turn out


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 11 2010, 07:13 PM~17162774
> *nope but i wonder the turn out
> *


dunno I aint been out in a min....and prob wont be til the Bully has color :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 11 2010, 08:55 PM~17162589
> *Them good old days
> 
> 
> ...


throwback pic..i think my shit was 1 solid color 2 mayne


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 11 2010, 09:13 PM~17162774
> *nope but i wonder the turn out
> *


none it was yesterday


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 11 2010, 09:47 PM~17163176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder where this one is at last i heard it was in cove for sale but idk??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 11 2010, 09:47 PM~17163182
> *throwback pic..i think my shit was 1 solid color 2 mayne
> *


Post up a now pic of da caddy for me


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 11 2010, 08:58 PM~17162612
> *thats way back.....we gonna have to put sum lines on yo ride too :biggrin:
> *


ive been tryn to get him to do it forawhile...maybe its gonna take sum more ppl to tell him


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 11 2010, 09:51 PM~17163234
> *i wonder where this one is at last i heard it was in cove for sale but idk??
> *


I wonder the same thing


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

the only good one i got with it all put together...post a b4 pic


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 11 2010, 09:57 PM~17163317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I still have the tow truck pic when ur studs broke


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

dam homie wheres your shop (tommys )i go to killeen twice a month for work.i would like to check out your 63 and your shop


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63 VERT_@Apr 11 2010, 10:04 PM~17163403
> *dam homie wheres your shop (tommys )i go to killeen twice a month for work.i would like to check out your 63 and your shop
> *











im on hwy 195


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 11 2010, 09:12 PM~17163518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok cool ill be out there next wed ill be in temple maybe ill check out you ride :biggrin: any 63 parts for sale


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63 VERT_@Apr 11 2010, 10:18 PM~17163595
> *ok cool ill be out there next wed ill be in temple may ill check out you ride  :biggrin: any 63 parts for sale
> *


Ya we have some whatcha need


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

ill go by and see what you have


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 11 2010, 10:08 PM~17163464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ITS DUI ERIC!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 11 2010, 10:22 PM~17163656
> *ITS DUI ERIC!!! :biggrin:
> *



Lmao i wonder if it still got a breathalizer in it


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I really need to get back to work on the 3 get the piston in and shit


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 11 2010, 08:08 PM~17163464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ive neva seen this car out whats up wit dude


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 11 2010, 10:44 PM~17163964
> *ive neva seen this car out whats up wit dude
> *


We juiced it the ruffly a week later army sent him to the Az.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

fuckin figures....I'll holla at you guys tomoro :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

SO ARE WE GOIN TO BRING THE OL DAYS BACK OR WHAT ....I NEVER HOW MUCH WORK WENT INTO MANNY OLD CUTTY...AND WHATS UP WITH RICHIE RICH? I NEVER SEEN THAT CADDY U DID BRO ...MAN STOP PLAYIN AND POST THEM PICS UP... :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 12 2010, 01:43 AM~17165601
> *SO ARE WE GOIN TO BRING THE OL DAYS BACK OR WHAT ....I NEVER HOW MUCH WORK WENT INTO MANNY OLD CUTTY...AND WHATS UP WITH RICHIE RICH? I NEVER SEEN THAT CADDY U DID BRO ...MAN STOP PLAYIN AND POST THEM PICS UP... :biggrin:
> *


Which caddy


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 12 2010, 06:02 AM~17166433
> *Which caddy
> *


THE 4 DOOR WITH THE SKULLS AND STUFF...BLUE CANDY?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My old 51 i sold


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 12 2010, 08:04 AM~17166444
> *THE 4 DOOR WITH THE SKULLS AND STUFF...BLUE CANDY?
> *


It belonged to tattoo john yep kandy down the side he sold it and i think it still around but never see it out


----------



## capriceman100 (May 1, 2009)

looks good.....where is the party at?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by capriceman100_@Apr 12 2010, 08:14 AM~17166497
> *looks good.....where is the party at?
> *


And what partys that?


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

MAN NOBODY NEVER BRING OUT THE RIDES NO MORE... EVERYBODY WANT A TRAILER QUEEN..LOL..WELL IM READY T WORK ON UR TRE.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 12 2010, 06:17 AM~17166521
> *And what partys that?
> *


DID THIS NICCA SAY WHERE THE PARTY.... :biggrin: ONLY WHO LIL DUDE ..WHEN U GONNA GET THAT CAPRICE JUICED..I DONT KNOW WHO GET THE PROCRASTINATION AWARD YOU OR ROB


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 12 2010, 08:22 AM~17166545
> *DID THIS NICCA SAY WHERE THE PARTY.... :biggrin: ONLY WHO LIL DUDE ..WHEN  U GONNA GET THAT CAPRICE JUICED..I DONT KNOW WHO GET THE PROCRASTINATION AWARD YOU OR ROB
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 12 2010, 08:22 AM~17166545
> *DID THIS NICCA SAY WHERE THE PARTY.... :biggrin: ONLY WHO LIL DUDE ..WHEN  U GONNA GET THAT CAPRICE JUICED..I DONT KNOW WHO GET THE PROCRASTINATION AWARD YOU OR ROB
> *


o hands down that shit goin to rob..he got cylinders and springs and power balls in the back and that mother fucker still hasnt bolted the pumps to the racks we put in the back also...can we say [B]mega procrastinator[/B]...

yea when we gonna see that box juiced...i mean ive given u plenty motivation wit me hittn on ya ass all the time...esp when i flippd that bitch and hit on u again...nicca..lmao :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 11 2010, 10:36 PM~17163835
> *I really need to get back to work on the 3 get the piston in and shit
> *


hell yea...so u can bumper check on demoron..lmao..i bet u the piston will b in there b4 hes even juiced...


----------



## capriceman100 (May 1, 2009)

im feeling the love guys..... well if people can stop breaking in my shit and not taking anything i would be able to get it ready..... madness i tell you


----------



## capriceman100 (May 1, 2009)

ya...where is rob?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman100_@Apr 12 2010, 09:22 AM~17167682
> *im feeling the love guys..... well if people can stop breaking in my shit and not taking anything i would be able to get it ready..... madness i tell you
> *


if you put the shit together and drove it....it's makes it harder to break in a car thats on the move :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 12 2010, 11:30 AM~17167736
> *if you put the shit together and drove it....it's makes it harder to break in a car thats on the move :biggrin:
> *


a men sista i mean brotha....speak on it nicca


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

YO D ...JUS FUCKIN WITH U . .1.DO WHAT SMART NICCAS DO...ITS CALLED INSTALL AN ALARM...AND A GLOC ALWAYS PREVENT JACKERS .. .2.GET SOME JUICE...MY FIRST SETUP WAS SOME OL ASS SHORTY'S PUMPS THATS STILL TO THIS DAY IS FLOATIN AROUND AND 3 BATTERIES...AM I RIGHT TOMMY...STOP LOOKIN AT LOWRIDER MAGAZINES AND HAVIN WET DREAMS...U GOTTA CRAWL B4 U WALK... 3.U MESS AROUND MY SON WILL BE IN A RIDE THATS JUICED B4 YO ASS...U GOT 6 YRS NICCA OR U MIGHT GET SERVED BY A BRAND NEW NICCA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Yep Yep M.C u r right and u know how we do it BEEP BEEP protected by TOMMY!!!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by capriceman100_@Apr 12 2010, 11:25 AM~17167710
> *ya...where is rob?
> *


Robs hiding in his own little world


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 12 2010, 11:11 AM~17167579
> *hell yea...so u can bumper check on demoron..lmao..i bet u the piston will b in there b4 hes even juiced...
> *


Lol i gotta get my shit together and get the 3 movin but gotta finish up wit da bull shit cab


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 12 2010, 07:44 PM~17172159
> *
> Yep Yep M.C u r right and u know how we do it BEEP BEEP protected by TOMMY!!!!!
> 
> ...


i think u should lemme get that offa u..n we should get rolln on that cab then homie stop robbn it(procrastinating)llmao


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 12 2010, 08:40 PM~17172812
> *i think u should lemme get that offa u..n we should get rolln on that cab then homie stop robbn it(procrastinating)llmao
> *


And what do u needit for lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 12 2010, 07:12 PM~17173234
> *And what do u needit for lol
> *


To protect the doughnuts.......lol  :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 13 2010, 12:45 AM~17175625
> *To protect the doughnuts.......lol   :biggrin:
> *


Lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 13 2010, 12:45 AM~17175625
> *To protect the doughnuts.......lol   :biggrin:
> *


u kno it and to keep the queen of england from comin in my house and tryn to take shit..


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Just painted dads 20s


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 13 2010, 10:51 PM~17185330
> *Just painted dads 20s
> 
> 
> ...


sweet...yo them ***** across the street tryn to b like us they tryn to build an old 50s model truck like dads it was sittn out front of theyre shop yesterday...been there done that


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 14 2010, 12:08 AM~17187131
> *sweet...yo them  ***** across the street tryn to b like us they tryn to build an old 50s model truck like dads it was sittn out front of theyre shop yesterday...been there done that
> *


BE HAPPY FOOL...EVERYBODY CANT BE LEADERS IN THE GAME....U GOTTA HAVE SOME FOLLOWERS.. :biggrin: MAYBE YO ASS NEED TO PAY THEM A VISIT ...SHOP CALL ANYONE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 14 2010, 06:24 AM~17187672
> *BE HAPPY FOOL...EVERYBODY CANT BE LEADERS IN THE GAME....U GOTTA HAVE SOME FOLLOWERS.. :biggrin: MAYBE YO ASS NEED TO PAY THEM A VISIT ...SHOP CALL ANYONE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Shit homie I'm chippn rt now gotta trail n eror my shit then start taken names but first things first me n mike got an unoffical date whenever I run outa legit reasons not to hopp....lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 14 2010, 12:02 PM~17190883
> *Shit homie I'm chippn rt now gotta trail n eror my shit then start taken names but first things first me n mike got an unoffical date whenever I run outa legit reasons not to hopp....lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Someone forgot to say *NO ***** after date lmao!!!!!


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 14 2010, 08:24 PM~17194681
> *Someone forgot to say NO **** after date lmao!!!!!
> *


It's not official so itcdoesnt count...lol no ****


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice 63


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

63 IS BAD ASS MATE, MORE PICS....


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hittin3's_@Apr 15 2010, 05:39 PM~17204241
> *Nice 63
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Apr 15 2010, 06:14 PM~17204598
> *63 IS BAD ASS MATE, MORE PICS....
> *


Thanks homie ill see what i can do


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

LOVING THE BOOTIE KIT, SHIT IM LOOKING AT A BOOTIE KIT FOR MINE BUT GODAMN THEY ARE AN ARM AN A LEG.............WITH THAT MUCH MONEY I CAN BUY 2 HOOPTIES


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Apr 15 2010, 05:54 PM~17205580
> *SHIT IM LOOKING AT A BOTTIE KIT FOR MINE BUT GODAM THEY ARE AN ARM AN A LEG.............WITH THAT MUCH MONEY I CAN BUY 2 HOOPTIES
> *


tru dat then you gotta wait half a yr to get the damn things


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 15 2010, 07:55 PM~17205588
> *tru dat then you gotta wait half a yr to get the damn things
> *


HOW SO????/ THEY DONT KEEP THEM IN STOCK?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Apr 15 2010, 05:56 PM~17205595
> *HOW SO????/ THEY DONT KEEP THEM IN STOCK?
> *


its always a backorder on them the usual wait time is 5-6 mos


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 15 2010, 08:02 PM~17205661
> *its always a backorder on them the usual wait time is 5-6 mos
> *


 :wow: MMM NOTHING THAT I MIGHT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT ATLEAST FOR NOW THAT WOULD BE A GIFT FROM ME IN A COUPLE TAX SEASON FROM NOW :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Apr 15 2010, 07:56 PM~17205595
> *HOW SO????/ THEY DONT KEEP THEM IN STOCK?
> *


They dont shelf and parts they make them when u order it and yes they aint cheap and yes it took six loonnnggggggggg months to get


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 15 2010, 08:48 PM~17206085
> *They dont shelf and parts they make them when u order it and yes they aint cheap and yes it took six loonnnggggggggg months to get
> *


NOW THAT EXPLAINS WELL WORTH THE WAIT HAVE U THOUGHT ABOUT SOME BLINDS FOR THE REAR?
I THINK THAT IT WILL LOOK BAD ASS WITH THE COLORS THAT U GOT GOING NOW


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

SORRY DIDNT SEE THE TNIT WINDOWS......... :twak:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

And u thought my 5th was clean my brothers is bad ass


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Apr 15 2010, 08:57 PM~17206179
> *SORRY DIDNT SEE THE TNIT WINDOWS......... :twak:
> *


Shit blinds are badass and i would like to find a white set and theres no more tint i pulled it all off


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My brothers 63 SS


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My pops 51


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Fuckin show off....my shit will be that clean soon enough.....lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

[quote=regal ry


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 15 2010, 11:14 PM~17207819
> *Fuckin show off....my shit will be that clean soon enough.....lol
> *


Lol soon enough young skywalker soon enough at speakn of ur shir how's it comin along lemme kno if I want me check up on it


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Some goodies for the tre


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

dam bro u aint playin i see shinin..lol...oh yea i jus got back fri so ill be up to the shop soon...


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 17 2010, 05:34 AM~17219351
> *dam bro u aint playin i see shinin..lol...oh yea i jus got back fri so ill be up to the shop soon...
> *


Naw bro it's ur gonna b there today BBQ shop b there....lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Now all i need is a wish bone and springs to finish up the rear.


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

N a bridge fool what's still missing for the front???


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 18 2010, 10:31 AM~17226909
> *N a bridge fool what's still missing for the front???
> *


Hoses lower a arms deep cups and some fittins


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 19 2010, 02:14 PM~17237552
> *Hoses lower a arms deep cups and some fittins
> *


get hott son..lol yo my last day is july 5th bro


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

^^^^dumbass^^^^^


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

I guess maybe just need to get the fuck up out here well that house


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

lets get ready to ride .... :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 15 2010, 09:39 PM~17206691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I SEE CHROME ON THOSE TAIL LIGHT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Apr 20 2010, 06:03 PM~17251694
> *:0  I SEE CHROME ON THOSE TAIL LIGHT
> *


that car loves chrome :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

The owner loves chrome Is more like it


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

If it aint black its chrome!!!!!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My homie gettin down wit da rattle cans


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 20 2010, 09:31 PM~17254674
> *My homie gettin down wit da rattle cans
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 20 2010, 11:31 PM~17254674
> *My homie gettin down wit da rattle cans
> 
> 
> ...


who did that one??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 21 2010, 06:17 PM~17262082
> *who did that one??
> *


the same person who did the cards


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 21 2010, 04:17 PM~17262082
> *who did that one??
> *


Dumbass :biggrin: call me


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

I have mayne u don't pick up


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

yo ...what type of car i need to get them disk brakes off of...man i need some motivation bro ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 25 2010, 12:19 PM~17295183
> *yo ...what type of car i need to get them disk brakes off of...man i need some motivation bro ...
> *


i heard someone talk about a bubble caprice


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 25 2010, 12:19 PM~17295183
> *yo ...what type of car i need to get them disk brakes off of...man i need some motivation bro ...
> *


A box chevy


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

A lilttle some thing for the 3


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Another paint job done at Tommy's Kustoms


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ....you coming out this sunday?


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

yea are u comin out hey ill tell u what lets pull up ur car start platen the front end tmw(ill b there to help) and saterday we put it back together and bang on it lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 26 2010, 11:53 PM~17313343
> *A box chevy
> *


i was close okay i knew it was a caprice


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 29 2010, 12:49 PM~17341128
> *yea are u comin out hey ill tell u what lets pull up ur car start platen the front end tmw(ill b there to help) and saterday we put it back together and bang on it lol
> *


Lol i got to much shit to finish to mess wit the three right now


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 29 2010, 12:50 PM~17341136
> *i was close okay i knew it was a caprice
> *


Yeah yeah u just like the bubbles better lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Just finished cali eds 4


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 29 2010, 07:59 PM~17344987
> *Yeah yeah u just like the bubbles better lol
> *


Lol hey the bubble got fuel injection but the box got the two door so it's about half n half but yea how much u gonna charge me to weld in a str8 pipe I'll cut it off for u so it makes ur jizzob that much easier


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

now just gotta put da car together


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 29 2010, 06:11 PM~17345088
> *Lol hey the bubble got fuel injection but the box got the two door so it's about half n half but yea how much u gonna charge me to weld in a str8 pipe I'll cut it off for u so it makes ur jizzob that much easier
> *


We don't do exhaust gas man :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 29 2010, 08:11 PM~17345088
> *Lol hey the bubble got fuel injection but the box got the two door so it's about half n half but yea how much u gonna charge me to weld in a str8 pipe I'll cut it off for u so it makes ur jizzob that much easier
> *


Talkin about 2 door boxes i saw benny get pulled over on da hwy lol. And on the weldin ill hit u up tomorrow


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 29 2010, 08:21 PM~17345211
> *We don't do exhaust gas man :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 29 2010, 08:08 PM~17345056
> *Just finished cali eds 4
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao the pics make it look chevy orange yo

n don't start maken thy excuse uve done it b4 fo n I don't bitch like some ppl we kno (who's cars listed above) about dumbshit cuz I really don't wanna take me shit to bills n get charged up the ass


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 29 2010, 08:31 PM~17345296
> *:biggrin: Lol
> *


How was ur trip


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 29 2010, 08:31 PM~17345308
> *Lmao the pics make it look chevy orange yo
> 
> n don't start maken thy excuse uve done it b4 fo n I don't bitch like some ppl we kno (who's cars listed above) about dumbshit cuz I really don't wanna take me shit to bills n get charged up the ass
> *


Pics made it more of an orange but it a bright red and no excuses here homie and never said u a cry baby


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 29 2010, 08:29 PM~17345285
> *Talkin about 2 door boxes i saw benny get pulled over on da hwy lol. And on the weldin ill hit u up tomorrow
> *


The cop was tryn to get him for a DWBB(driven while being black) n found put he's was white as snow


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 29 2010, 08:33 PM~17345322
> *How was ur trip
> *


What trip


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 29 2010, 08:37 PM~17345360
> *The cop was tryn to get him for a DWBB(driven while being black) n found put he's was white as snow
> *


LMAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is an albino!!!!


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 29 2010, 08:36 PM~17345354
> *Pics made it more of an orange but it a bright red and no excuses here homie and never said u a cry baby
> *


No I made that mistake on u n mike the phone loaded ur pic on mikes post that's why I sed that


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 29 2010, 08:37 PM~17345362
> *What trip
> *


Mix up


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 29 2010, 08:58 PM~17345623
> *No I made that mistake on u n mike the phone loaded ur pic on mikes post that's why I sed that
> *


Lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 29 2010, 08:59 PM~17345633
> *Mix up
> *


U need to turn the phone off and on it helps it from freezin or loadin n shit


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

saw Randy yesterday his ass lookd like a lost dog without his "gang" lol sittn at a table byhimself


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 29 2010, 09:04 PM~17345699
> *saw Randy yesterday his ass lookd like a lost dog without his "gang" lol sittn at a table byhimself
> *


Randy ?


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Ramzy fuckn spell check pissn me off


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 29 2010, 09:02 PM~17345678
> *U need to turn the phone off and on it helps it from freezin or loadin n shit
> *


Man I tried to jail break it...ya very bad choice never doin that again froze it n had to reload the firmwear on it again lol my phones to new for it for now..


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 29 2010, 09:55 PM~17346243
> *Ramzy fuckn spell check pissn me off
> *


Lol i dont use spell check


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 29 2010, 09:59 PM~17346294
> *Man I tried to jail break it...ya very bad choice never doin that again froze it n had to reload the firmwear on it again lol my phones to new for it for now..
> *


Dont fuck up ur phone dumbass just leave it alone


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 29 2010, 06:31 PM~17345308
> *n don't start maken thy excuse uve done it b4 fo n I don't bitch like some ppl we kno (who's cars listed above) about dumbshit cuz I really don't wanna take me shit to bills n get charged up the ass
> *


you a G.I. now....yall got plenty of money :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 29 2010, 10:20 PM~17346572
> *Dont fuck up ur phone dumbass just leave it alone
> *


Lol hey that's what curiousity n bordum does


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 29 2010, 10:44 PM~17346936
> *you a G.I. now....yall got plenty of money :biggrin:
> *


rt but I'm not gettn that gi money yet though


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Another goodie just came in today chrome power steerin center link


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

you chromin the fuck out the tre ....i vote next part be the rearend :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 2 2010, 11:52 AM~17365106
> *you chromin the fuck out the tre ....i vote next part be the rearend :biggrin:
> *


Shit i wish i still need the wish bone first


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Just got some goodies back for dads 51 from the chromers


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

And got some goodies done for the tre too


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 2 2010, 08:02 PM~17367644
> *And got some goodies done for the tre too
> 
> 
> ...


pretty nice why Carlos hit u for for all that??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 2 2010, 08:20 PM~17367773
> *pretty nice why Carlos hit u for for all that??
> *


Let me just say it was a pretty penny


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

.com/albums/ww315/Tkustomstx/b8f54974.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

looks good i think he'll like it...now lets see ur shit in there slacker


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 4 2010, 11:58 AM~17386565
> *looks good i think he'll like it...now lets see ur shit in there slacker
> *


Ya ya soon enough lil bro


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 4 2010, 09:58 AM~17386565
> *looks good i think he'll like it...now lets see ur shit in there slacker
> *


young grasshopper you may as well drop the Lac off when you leave and spend some of that cash you got to let us redo it from the motor back to the bumper


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 4 2010, 09:17 PM~17394599
> *young grasshopper you may as well drop the Lac off when you leave and spend some of that cash you got to let us redo it from the motor back to the bumper
> *


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 5 2010, 12:17 AM~17394599
> *young grasshopper you may as well drop the Lac off when you leave and spend some of that cash you got to let us redo it from the motor back to the bumper
> *


I'm two steps ahead of u that's what I was gonna do Ima b gone n out the game for a good grip thinkn about thrown a digital cluster in there wit a vortec 350 like the ones out the tahoe or 93 fleets buy chrome shit n get it sent there.. I'm not slackn..so how's the body work comin out the bully still lockd up or what??


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 5 2010, 09:09 AM~17398208
> *I'm two steps ahead of u that's what I was gonna do Ima b gone n out the game for a good grip thinkn about thrown a digital cluster in there wit a vortec 350 like the ones out the tahoe or 93 fleets buy chrome shit n get it sent there.. I'm not slackn..so how's the body work comin out the bully still lockd up or what??
> *


still in jail :angry:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

I smell a jail break comin up...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 5 2010, 05:31 PM~17402724
> *I smell a jail break comin up...
> *


 :yes: by sat


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Happy b day Tomm


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

HAPPY B-DAY BRO....YOU KNOW MELISSA HAD TO POST IT ALL OVER HER FACEBOOK ..LOL...I KNOW U GOT THAT ALL CHROMED Y-BONE :biggrin:


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}* (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 5 2010, 06:24 PM~17403249
> *Happy b day Tomm
> *


X2


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 5 2010, 08:31 PM~17403292
> *HAPPY B-DAY BRO....YOU KNOW MELISSA HAD TO POST IT  ALL OVER HER FACEBOOK ..LOL...I KNOW U GOT THAT ALL CHROMED Y-BONE :biggrin:
> *


Not yet still savin up for that


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

No go on chrome today he said next week


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

whats up homies you have some nice rides


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63 VERT_@May 7 2010, 10:08 PM~17424062
> *whats up homies you have some nice rides
> *


Thanks homie we try lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 7 2010, 09:14 PM~17423682
> *No go on chrome today he said next week
> *


Damn what else u gettn chromed??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 8 2010, 09:00 PM~17430214
> *Damn what else u gettn chromed??
> *


Everythin lol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 5 2010, 08:31 PM~17403292
> *HAPPY B-DAY BRO....YOU KNOW MELISSA HAD TO POST IT  ALL OVER HER FACEBOOK ..LOL...I KNOW U GOT THAT ALL CHROMED Y-BONE :biggrin:
> *


Im savin up as we speak for it lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 9 2010, 12:15 AM~17431780
> *Everythin lol!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Aparently u are kool shit though so u saven up for the disk brake conversion???


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 9 2010, 06:32 AM~17433013
> *Aparently u are kool shit though so u saven up for the disk brake conversion???
> *


Nah im stayin drums for now


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Ooooo gotcha what's next in ya shoppin list bro??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 9 2010, 02:48 PM~17435132
> *Ooooo gotcha what's next in ya shoppin list bro??
> *


My plaque its in works now and finish off my hydros then more chrome and reinforcein


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

:0


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 9 2010, 05:35 PM~17436140
> *:0
> *


What up mike


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

whats up bro...tryin to get these brake parts for the rear and cleanin up the lac which i think my cat needs replacing that shit sounds like i got flowmasters ...but u know thats my luck fix somethin ...then somethin else goes wrong


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 10 2010, 10:05 PM~17448520
> *whats up bro...tryin to get these brake parts for the rear and cleanin up the lac which i think my cat needs replacing that shit sounds like i got flowmasters ...but u know thats my luck fix somethin ...then somethin else goes wrong
> *


Man that's called lowriden homie don't u kno what isn't supposed to go wrong goes hope for the best and expect the worse


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 11 2010, 04:58 AM~17451418
> *Man that's called lowriden homie don't u kno what isn't supposed to go wrong goes hope for the best and expect the worse
> *


Aint that the fuckin truth


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 11 2010, 05:10 AM~17451659
> *Aint that the fuckin truth
> *


yea but ill still bringin it out if anybody wanna hang on sundays :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

U bringin it saterday rt??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Theres a small chance of rain for this weekend 40%


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Yay allmost finished wit this damn truck cab cant wait to see this shit leave my shop


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Finally finshed the damn cab thank god !!!!!!!! Now whats next


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 13 2010, 06:47 PM~17482493
> *Finally finshed the damn cab thank god !!!!!!!!    Now whats next
> *


my shit! :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 13 2010, 10:12 PM~17483324
> *my shit! :biggrin:
> *


Whatcha ready for are u ready to back bumper:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 13 2010, 08:47 PM~17482493
> *Finally finshed the damn cab thank god !!!!!!!!    Now whats next
> *


Post sum pics lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 13 2010, 10:12 PM~17483324
> *my shit! :biggrin:
> *


After mine u mean gotta do a lol mod so I can drive that bitch again I'm waitn on my chech to clear fuckn banks


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 13 2010, 10:59 PM~17484026
> *Whatcha ready for are u ready to back bumper:biggrin::biggrin:
> *


Lol naw mikes to scared lol naw I'm funkn wit u mike


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 13 2010, 08:12 PM~17483324
> *my shit! :biggrin:
> *


Get yo azz in line nikka :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 14 2010, 08:20 AM~17487560
> *Get yo azz in line nikka :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 14 2010, 11:40 AM~17490242
> *lol :biggrin:
> *


he can buy my spot...... :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My car on a spray paint can lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Bodys almost straight then off to paint


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Sorry these pics were a repost


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

i dont need to back bumper im gonna let the guy with the piston do that.... :biggrin: plus im on lock down ...cant do shit til i get somethin done on the fleetwood... :uh:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

:wow: L!KE THAT TRE HOM!E KEEP !T UP....... :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 14 2010, 09:55 PM~17494383
> *i dont need to back bumper im gonna let the guy with the piston do that.... :biggrin: plus im on lock down ...cant do shit til i get somethin done on the fleetwood... :uh:
> *


Bring da fleet down and we can get started on it too


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY20_@May 14 2010, 10:26 PM~17494636
> *:wow: L!KE THAT TRE HOM!E KEEP !T UP....... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Hopefully the tre will perform the way i want it to when im done wit it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Sent some more parts to the chromers little by little its gettin some blingage :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 15 2010, 10:40 PM~17502670
> *Sent some more parts to the chromers little by little its gettin some blingage  :biggrin:
> *


x62


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

SOUNDS LIKE SOMEBODY CAUGHT THE CHROMED THE FUCK OUT BUG :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 17 2010, 01:14 PM~17515594
> *SOUNDS LIKE SOMEBODY CAUGHT THE CHROMED THE FUCK OUT BUG :biggrin:
> *


Yep just tryin to make a clean impala for me to ride


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I found another oldskool pic


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 18 2010, 10:53 PM~17534635
> *I found another oldskool pic
> 
> 
> ...


Damn u kno that old when Dave out n even older when we used to chill on rancier n even older when dereks car was white n still riden around


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 18 2010, 08:53 PM~17534635
> *I found another oldskool pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I GOT THE VIDEO


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 19 2010, 10:46 AM~17539189
> *:biggrin: I GOT THE VIDEO
> *


U kno layitlow rules post or it isn't real


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 19 2010, 10:33 AM~17540120
> *U kno layitlow rules post or it isn't real
> *


ill post when i get that lac hoppin on camera...how bout that :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 19 2010, 03:34 PM~17541747
> *ill post when i get that lac hoppin on camera...how bout that :biggrin:
> *


shit that lac pissd me the fuck off today so its up forsale...im tired of its bullshit


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 19 2010, 06:50 PM~17544676
> *shit that lac pissd me the fuck off today so its up forsale...im tired of its bullshit
> *


I"ll give ya 500.oo and sum sonic.....lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

I don't like sonic make it sum charlys on post n we got a deal lol


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

whats up homie ...gotta question...is there an easier way to adjust these brakes ..im tired of takin these dam wheels on and off ...once again another obstacle....man im bout to trade this shit in for a pinto on 26's :biggrin: ...


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 20 2010, 05:25 PM~17553984
> *whats up homie ...gotta question...is there an easier way to adjust these brakes ..im tired of takin these dam wheels on and off ...once again another obstacle....man im bout to trade this shit in for a pinto on 26's :biggrin: ...
> *


Yes i have a tool just for adjustin drum brakes stop by and ill let u borrow it


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 20 2010, 03:25 PM~17553984
> *whats up homie ...gotta question...is there an easier way to adjust these brakes ..im tired of takin these dam wheels on and off ...once again another obstacle....man im bout to trade this shit in for a pinto on 26's :biggrin: ...
> *


do it do it I'm callin ya bluff :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 21 2010, 08:53 AM~17561453
> *do it do it I'm callin ya bluff :biggrin:
> *


only if you get a ford fiesta and put some 22" swangas with the matchin 5th in the back :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 21 2010, 10:57 AM~17561502
> *only if you get a ford fiesta and put some 22" swangas  with the matchin 5th in the back :biggrin:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

And da battle begins lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Yes if it has wheel we can pimp it out lol Nachos power wheel we painted and Mikes stippin it up


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My bad


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Just finished sprayin a 79 monte


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 21 2010, 06:15 PM~17565747
> *And da battle begins lol
> *


I got a escort does that count.....lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 21 2010, 09:06 PM~17566140
> *I got a escort does that count.....lol
> *


i guess u need to put 22" swangers and matchin 5th to win lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 21 2010, 08:27 PM~17565827
> *The first offical test drive by mat
> 
> 
> ...


Yo thats that's dirty bro n the Monty look nice bro


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 21 2010, 09:42 PM~17566493
> *Yo thats that's dirty bro n the Monty look nice bro
> *


I got ya lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*  another bad ass impala done by us body dropped 66  *


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*oldskool pics*


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*my old daily 87 olds *


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*another daily i had*


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*Heres an old one fro ya i painted this in 2001
*


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*My birthday gift to myself in 1998.*


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 23 2010, 11:45 AM~17576584
> *my old daily 87 olds
> 
> 
> ...


yo look at joes ol car...it's dead n gone now lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*We had a nice cruize today*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for lettin me know fucker


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 23 2010, 09:41 PM~17580487
> *Thanks for lettin me know fucker
> *


My bad they said they wanna do a cruise every sunday


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Guess I gotta do work on the cutty


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*i think i need to start puttin my parts on the imp*</span>


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 23 2010, 11:37 PM~17582033
> *i think i need to start puttin my parts on the imp</span>
> *


all u needed was a lil motivation lol..n that's fuckd up u got everyones shut but mine..u couldve atleast got them 2licks that sent my shot in the air on camera


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 24 2010, 06:33 AM~17584478
> *all u needed was a lil motivation lol..n that's fuckd up u got everyones shut but mine..u couldve atleast got them 2licks that sent my shot in the air on camera
> *


Hey u got stuck in da front behind mc i couldnt see u


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

yesterday was on point....i think that gave everybody motivation .... :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 24 2010, 12:51 PM~17586588
> *yesterday was on point....i think that gave everybody motivation .... :biggrin:
> *


I think me hoppin on everyone was motivation...lol next weekend also Ima so lil leafn on my shit b4 the weekend


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

:


> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 24 2010, 12:51 PM~17586588
> *yesterday was on point....i think that gave everybody motivation .... :biggrin:
> *


shit got motivated :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 24 2010, 07:24 PM~17590432
> *I think me hoppin on everyone was motivation...lol next weekend also Ima so lil leafn on my shit b4 the weekend
> *


it got me *itchin *to bang on my shit!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I think ima have to put the chromers on hold and put my shit together a ride


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Yo only ones in Killeen that got te lowrider edition iPhone besides Danny...droid can't do that..fuck droid


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

yo heard u got some pumps up for grabs?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Posted Today, 03:07 PM
 	Yo only ones in Killeen that got te lowrider edition iPhone besides Danny...droid can't do that..fuck droid

lol thanks for hookin mine up i got mikes 3gs to work too.


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 25 2010, 06:42 PM~17601796
> *yo heard u got some pumps up for grabs?
> *


We have 2 pumps but joe dirt is supose to pickem up but i found 2 fat boys for sell


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 25 2010, 07:48 PM~17602451
> *Posted Today, 03:07 PM
> Yo only ones in Killeen that got te lowrider edition iPhone besides Danny...droid can't do that..fuck droid
> 
> ...


Kool kool was it jailbroke n did u wifey see it??


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 25 2010, 05:50 PM~17602466
> *We have 2 pumps but joe dirt is supose to pickem up but i found 2 fat boys for sell
> *


yea them the ones im talkin bout ....


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 25 2010, 09:28 PM~17603582
> *yea them the ones im talkin bout ....
> *


Stop by tomorrow and we can hit ol boy up and see whats up wit dem pumps


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 25 2010, 07:52 PM~17603904
> *Stop by tomorrow and we can hit ol boy up and see whats up wit dem pumps
> *


gotcha homie...


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 25 2010, 09:59 PM~17604002
> *gotcha homie...
> *


i got some 14" knockoffs for sale too if ya know anyone they the chrome wit grey spokes $200.00


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 25 2010, 09:59 PM~17604002
> *gotcha homie...
> *


Ay how'd u like them movies???


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 26 2010, 03:33 AM~17607933
> *Ay how'd u like them movies???
> *


jus what i needed ..after las sunday ..now watchin them vids...i got that fever for chrome & paint... :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Update pics on the 79 monte


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Dash gettin prept for paint and chrome


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

So we gonna see u out in the OLDER impala this weekend??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Put in aome work on this isuzu pick up


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 26 2010, 09:52 PM~17615656
> *So we gonna see u out in the OLDER impala this weekend??
> *


Maybe i still need to order the kandy


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Order that shit man gotta show these fools what's up


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 26 2010, 10:00 PM~17615764
> *Order that shit man gotta show these fools what's up
> *


Text me tomorrow to remind me to order the kandy


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 26 2010, 10:02 PM~17615800
> *Text me tomorrow to remind me to order the kandy
> *


Man Ima show up there to remind u text u 7 times n then call u lol whata u paintn besides the dash??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 26 2010, 10:04 PM~17615834
> *Man Ima show up there to remind u text u 7 times n then call u lol whata u paintn besides the dash??
> *


Just the dash for now i could jam out the bottom of the hood too but need to see if i still have my base at da shop hope i didnt use it on anythin lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 26 2010, 10:10 PM~17615915
> *Just the dash for now i could jam out the bottom of the hood too but need to see if i still have my base at da shop hope i didnt use it on anythin lol
> *


Lol u gonna pattern out the dash??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 26 2010, 10:10 PM~17615915
> *Just the dash for now i could jam out the bottom of the hood too but need to see if i still have my base at da shop hope i didnt use it on anythin lol
> *


I can also fiber glass the package tray to and get it ready for kandy


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 26 2010, 10:14 PM~17615951
> *Lol u gonna pattern out the dash??
> *


Nah just flake the shit out of it for now


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

And have it all don't in one day lol I thought u was gonna put vinal on it or something


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 26 2010, 10:17 PM~17615986
> *And have it all don't in one day lol I thought u was gonna put vinal on it or something
> *


Ya but im have alot of kandy left over so might as well lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

The leafin looked really good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 26 2010, 10:19 PM~17616028
> *Ya but im have alot of kandy left over so might as well lol
> *


True that how much u wanna let go sum of that wood for I wanna do mine also..thnx it came put pretty good for a small ass stencile the whole this is like no bigger than my hand I don't even think Ima stripe around it cuz it looks good the way it is..hey u get ahold of lupus??


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Post sum pics of the wrk u put in u bum


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*more pics of some work done at Tommys Kustoms*


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 30 2010, 10:40 AM~17646381
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up mike u gonna hang out today


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 30 2010, 10:35 AM~17646836
> *What up mike u gonna hang out today
> *


yea im plannin on it ...might be a lil late sunya dont get off work till like 645


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

It's mandatory all y ****** better come out..lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 30 2010, 04:45 PM~17647906
> *It's mandatory all y ****** better come out..lol
> *


Mandatory huh lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

ay just dropd my iphone in the glaze at work(on accident) and that motherfucker still work its the glock of the cell phone to world the droid cant do that shit...


----------



## MCarbon (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 13 2010, 08:51 PM~17185330
> *Just painted dads 20s
> 
> 
> ...


WELL FUK! ISN'T THAT SWEET!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 31 2010, 10:54 AM~17653940
> *ay just dropd my iphone in the glaze at work(on accident) and that motherfucker still work its the glock of the cell phone to world the droid cant do that shit...
> *


Drop that bitch in a 5 gallon bucket of water an see if it still works until the suck a droids dick


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 31 2010, 03:21 PM~17654948
> *Drop that bitch in a 5 gallon bucket of water an see if it still works until the suck a droids dick
> *


i did well wasnt 5gallon more like a 2 gallon after the it feel in the glaze n took that bitch to the hand dryer real quick nicca neways where were u yesterday y u not come out


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 31 2010, 02:01 PM~17655225
> *i did well wasnt 5gallon more like a 2 gallon after the it feel in the glaze n took that bitch to the hand dryer real quick nicca neways where were u yesterday y u not come out
> *


Taken care of sum family issues....imma get on the cutty this week to get it ready for tulsa tho


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Already bro I wanna go but I work that dy n it's my lad day at work n ever penny counts cuz I'll b puts a job for 2 weeks


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Well my chrome didnt show up today  and hopfully my kandy will show up tomorrow


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I finished installlin this 5th on a 84 eldog rag on sat


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 31 2010, 09:58 PM~17658349
> *Well my chrome didnt show up today   and hopfully my kandy will show up tomorrow
> *


Is David brungin them or comin in the mail??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 1 2010, 09:41 AM~17662534
> *Is David brungin them or comin in the mail??
> *


he was supost to pickem up fir or sat but he said fam came down so they had a bbq maybe sometime this week and the kandy didnt show either :dunno:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 1 2010, 09:51 PM~17669267
> *he was supost to pickem up fir or sat but he said fam came down so they had a bbq maybe sometime this week and the kandy didnt show either :dunno:
> *


Fuckers..what did u get chromed??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*Puttin some work in on da Tre cleanin up da engine bay*


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

whats up homie...jus seen the westside joint....congrats


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 3 2010, 12:24 PM~17685144
> *whats up homie...jus seen the westside joint....congrats
> *


THANKS LIL BRO


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 3 2010, 09:10 PM~17690722
> *THANKS LIL BRO
> *


I kno deep in your heart you 1st Class.....and a Roody Poo for not owning up to it :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 4 2010, 12:13 AM~17691585
> *I kno deep in your heart you 1st Class.....and a Roody Poo for not owning up to it  :biggrin:
> *


Now thats just fucked up u know better than that


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 4 2010, 12:13 AM~17691585
> *I kno deep in your heart you 1st Class.....and a Roody Poo for not owning up to it  :biggrin:
> *


That's fuckd up


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 3 2010, 10:13 PM~17691585
> *I kno deep in your heart you 1st Class.....and a Roody Poo for not owning up to it  :biggrin:
> *


OUCH :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*JUST FINISHED ED'S STEERIN WHEEL FOR HI 64 SS*


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 4 2010, 10:19 PM~17699492
> *JUST FINISHED ED'S STEERIN WHEEL FOR HI 64 SS
> 
> 
> ...


u got ne black layn around I wanna respray my runs n do a lil sum extra to them


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*MY SHOP PLAQUE * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 5 2010, 08:15 PM~17704764
> *MY SHOP PLAQUE   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ay layitlowcl rule number 353363263 proof of owner ship ie bill of sale reciet or it's bot urs lmao


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 6 2010, 11:48 AM~17708408
> *Ay layitlowcl rule number 353363263 proof of owner ship ie bill of sale reciet or it's bot urs lmao
> *


Trust me ur not gonna wanna see this reciet


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*just finished paintin this trike*


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 8 2010, 11:04 AM~17726573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aww its the giant purple ppl eater... :run: :run: :run:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

who lac is that in the back though it looks juiced


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 8 2010, 09:36 AM~17726849
> *who lac is that in the back though it looks juiced
> *


was thinkin the samething..kinda look like the one awhile back with colorado plates i think...


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

yea I forgot about that one but it has to have windows busts out n the quarter trim missing


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 8 2010, 08:14 PM~17731426
> *yea I forgot about that one but it has to have windows busts out n the quarter trim missing
> *


Yep it one in da same


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My chrome finally came yesterday


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

:0 :0


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 9 2010, 10:22 AM~17736493
> *:0  :0
> *


it was a small drop this time but took a long time to get back but just wait and see my next chrome drop it gonna be a BIG one. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jesse13 (Apr 27, 2010)

> *Puttin some work in on da Tre cleanin up da engine bay*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Custom coolant overflow tank


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 9 2010, 09:26 PM~17742737
> *Custom coolant overflow tank
> *


I think i need to order a new one maybe a chrome one


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 9 2010, 09:23 PM~17744238
> *I think i need to order a new one maybe a chrome one
> *


Told you I'd candy that one and maybe stripe it or get a lil mural on it....its a conversation starter :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 9 2010, 06:37 PM~17742148
> *it was a small drop this time but took a long time to get back but just wait and see my next chrome drop it gonna be a BIG one. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol..fool i know it better be the rearend...but if u really wanna be an asshole...ship that wrapped frame to get the chrome treatment...lol :biggrin: ..tre gonna look so west coast when its done homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

hey u still got them roadstars up at the shop?


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> > *Puttin some work in on da Tre cleanin up da engine bay*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 10 2010, 07:46 AM~17746969
> *lol..fool i know it better be the rearend...but if u really wanna be an asshole...ship that wrapped frame to get the chrome treatment...lol :biggrin: ..tre gonna look so west coast when its done homie.. :biggrin:
> *


You all ready know :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 10 2010, 08:40 AM~17747137
> *hey u still got them roadstars up at the shop?
> *


Yes im still holdin them for ya u ready to pickem up


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

i put in a lil work on the 3 today


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 10 2010, 05:54 PM~17752729
> *Yes im still holdin them for ya u ready to pickem up
> *


still tryin to find adapters ..found the knockoff...once i get the adapters , ill start lookin to see how much to redip em or let u spray em up....still tryin to shift focus on the lac though...jus gonna go with 2 accuators for the trunk..any idea on what size ?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Um maybe 10-12" pickin pull has a trunk lid for the lac


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks hope i can find all the parts i need in one trip


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 11 2010, 10:26 AM~17758577
> *thanks hope i can find all the parts i need in one trip
> *


Man homie u better go fast parts n cars only last for so long over there


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Dont forget to bring ur own tools


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 11 2010, 02:10 PM~17760321
> *Dont forget to bring ur own tools
> *


true that i got ashit load of stuff n i only took a flat head n philips


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 11 2010, 08:50 PM~17763566
> *true that i got ashit load of stuff n i only took a flat head n philips
> *


Hes gonna need more than that lol


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 11 2010, 07:20 PM~17763825
> *Hes gonna need more than that lol
> *


hell yea ..lol... :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I finally got some spray time in :biggrin: 
layed the base coats


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

And cleared layed 3 coats


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

AND SPRAYED THE DASH TOO.
BASED, FLAKED, KANDIED, AND CLEARED


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

NOW IM BRINGIN SOME CHROME UP TO DA SHOP SO I CAN PUT IT BACK TOGETHER


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeettttt now I gyration finish puttb my shit together n I'm done...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 11 2010, 08:51 PM~17764422
> *Sweeeeeeeeeettttt now I gyration finish puttb my shit together n I'm done...
> *


What the fuck do you be sayin.....english nicca english :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 12 2010, 08:40 AM~17766807
> *What the fuck do you be sayin.....english nicca english :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*I STARED PUTTIN THE 63 BACK TOGETHER BUT HAD SOME MINER BUMPS GOT IT CLOSE BUT NOT CLOSE ENOUGH IT WILL BE READY FOR NEXT WEEKEND!*


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*IM NOT DIGGIN THE DASH IMA RESPRAY IT LATER WHEN I PULL DA WINDSHEILD FOR A RESEAL.*


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 12 2010, 04:52 PM~17769525
> *IM NOT DIGGIN THE DASH IMA RESPRAY IT LATER WHEN I PULL DA WINDSHEILD FOR A RESEAL.
> 
> 
> ...


whats wrong with it ????


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 12 2010, 08:29 PM~17770011
> *whats wrong with it ????
> *


It came out to green


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: 100% betta homie....so fresh n clean


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

X2 looks clean..n where was u hiden at this weekend homie


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 14 2010, 08:29 PM~17787735
> *X2 looks clean..n where was u hiden at this weekend homie
> *


had some "business" to take care of in Dallas


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Jun 14 2010, 09:55 PM~17787291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big thanks brothers after i finish with the engine bay ima start workin on redoin da trunk


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 14 2010, 08:48 PM~17787994
> *big thanks brothers after i finish with the engine bay ima start workin on redoin da trunk
> *


<<<<<<<<<---------look


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 14 2010, 10:57 PM~17788116
> *<<<<<<<<<---------look
> *


Thats the shit lmfao


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 14 2010, 10:57 PM~17788116
> *<<<<<<<<<---------look
> *


Man I am not gonna lie I use that sayn alot now just cuz it's so funny to see ppls faces when u say it


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 14 2010, 09:39 PM~17788913
> *Man I am not gonna lie I use that sayn alot now just cuz it's so funny to see ppls faces when u say it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I got da imp 95% back together and then tryed to start it and the damn distributor goes out :angry:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 15 2010, 08:26 PM~17798231
> *I got da imp 95% back together and then tryed to start it and the damn distributor goes out  :angry:
> *


its the gremlins that had a chance to set up shop since she was down for so long we'll run them out :cheesy:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 17 2010, 08:44 PM~17819105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not used to seeing it plain Jane looks awhole lot better engraved but I'll give he credit he tryn


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 18 2010, 12:25 PM~17824078
> *not used to seeing it plain Jane looks awhole lot better engraved but I'll give he credit he tryn
> *


I priced out our plaques today


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

N????


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Happy Fathers Day homie


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: kustom_caddi88,* MrTexasLoneStar*
look who I found Tommy


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 21 2010, 10:38 PM~17850546
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: kustom_caddi88, MrTexasLoneStar
> look who I found Tommy
> *



HAHA


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MrTexasLoneStar_@Jun 21 2010, 11:02 PM~17850925
> *HAHA
> *


What up nicca


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 21 2010, 11:08 PM~17850994
> *What up nicca
> *


NOTHING MUCH STILL TRYIN TO FIGURE THIS THING OUT


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MrTexasLoneStar_@Jun 21 2010, 11:10 PM~17851018
> *NOTHING MUCH STILL TRYIN TO FIGURE THIS THING OUT
> *


It's not hard u just gotta b sumwhat computer smart to work it


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 22 2010, 08:36 AM~17853400
> *It's not hard u just gotta b sumwhat computer smart to work it
> *


Lmao


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MrTexasLoneStar_@Jun 21 2010, 11:10 PM~17851018
> *NOTHING MUCH STILL TRYIN TO FIGURE THIS THING OUT
> *


U should b worryn about how to hit them switches nicca.... WSCC runing these streets BIOTCH!!! lol I'm fuckn wit u don't get ur gstring in a bunch


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 24 2010, 01:07 PM~17875930
> *U should b worryn about how to hit them switches nicca.... WSCC runing these streets BIOTCH!!! lol I'm fuckn wit u don't get ur gstring in a bunch
> *


Haha. I freeball *****, I'm not the smartest person in the world but String tangles n panties bunch, u should know that best, after 20 something years of living. Lmao haha


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MrTexasLoneStar_@Jun 25 2010, 09:23 AM~17883969
> *Haha. I freeball *****, I'm not the smartest person in the world but String tangles n panties bunch, u should know that best, after 20 something years of living. Lmao haha
> *


Get the fuck out here nasty ass perv and I dunno like u kno I font play wit womans underwear all day like u do..ay u get the fleet yet??


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 25 2010, 10:09 AM~17884221
> *Get the fuck out here nasty ass perv and I dunno like u kno I font play wit womans underwear all day like u do..ay u get the fleet yet??
> *


You right, but i don't play with them, it's called tearing 'em off so i can beat the owner's guts up, damage some ovaries and have them come back for seconds, lol... 3 stikes, LMMFAO!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Gotta da cutty all primed and ready to spray


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

All sprayed


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MrTexasLoneStar_@Jun 26 2010, 09:03 PM~17895177
> *You right, but i don't play with them, it's called tearing 'em off so i can beat the owner's guts up, damage some ovaries and have them come back for seconds, lol... 3 stikes, LMMFAO!!!
> *


So we seeing the caddy b4 I leave??


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 27 2010, 12:58 PM~17898463
> *All sprayed
> 
> 
> ...


It needs sum leafn n sum switches...


----------



## mdz85olds (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 27 2010, 12:58 PM~17898463
> *All sprayed
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Tommy,,,, looks nice!!!!


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 27 2010, 06:05 PM~17900035
> *So we seeing the caddy b4 I leave??
> *


When u leaving???


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MrTexasLoneStar_@Jun 27 2010, 10:17 PM~17901945
> *When u leaving???
> *


Next week last week BBQ at long branch b there fo


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 27 2010, 06:05 PM~17900035
> *So we seeing the caddy b4 I leave??
> *


Happy birthday lil bro


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

HOW DID THE PICS COME OUT?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Ok heres some pics from this sunday


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My blinds came in today


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

:biggrin: MATTS LAC LOOK TOTALLY DIFFERENT WITH THE LEAFING....NEXT HE SHOULD LEAF THE RIM...


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 29 2010, 07:42 AM~17914846
> *:biggrin: MATTS LAC LOOK TOTALLY DIFFERENT WITH THE LEAFING....NEXT HE SHOULD LEAF THE RIM...
> *


U n the damn rim...ima cop sum zs hopefully sumtime soon


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 29 2010, 01:12 PM~17917894
> *U n the damn rim...ima cop sum zs hopefully sumtime soon
> *


you can cop mine if ya money right :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 29 2010, 03:13 PM~17917906
> *you can cop mine if ya money right :biggrin:
> *


I would of bought them if da dish was chrome


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 29 2010, 04:22 PM~17919605
> *I would of bought them if da dish was chrome
> *


buy them and then chrome them....lol :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jul 1 2010, 09:38 PM~17941521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look like the making of a tatt...lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jul 2 2010, 09:30 AM~17943712
> *look like the making of a tatt...lol
> *


Ive been thinkin about it lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Stop thinkn just do fo


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jul 2 2010, 06:50 PM~17948608
> *Ive been thinkin about it lol
> *


I got my old 64 done....right there at Second To None by Chad Clark. Do it


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Nice...nice but we slaughter house ppl...


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jul 3 2010, 05:58 PM~17954263
> *I got my old 64 done....right there at Second To None by Chad Clark. Do it
> 
> 
> ...


That shit looks really kool


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}* (May 22, 2007)

*TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*, tkustomstx 
:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*_@Jul 4 2010, 10:07 AM~17957949
> **TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*, tkustomstx
> :wave:
> 
> ...


thats a clean pic :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*_@Jul 4 2010, 11:07 AM~17957949
> **TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*, tkustomstx
> :wave:
> 
> ...


What up homie nice pic lol Gotta love them 3s


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn don't call a brotha when y'all ridin impalas huh....I'll b out soon


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 5 2010, 01:55 AM~17962071
> *Damn don't call a brotha when y'all ridin impalas huh....I'll b out soon
> *


Its an old pic


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}* (May 22, 2007)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*_@Jul 5 2010, 02:55 PM~17964781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man 8 impalas out at da same time dat was da shit


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

hey man have u found that pic of the window yet...ready to start on it ...


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jul 9 2010, 09:15 PM~18006573
> *hey man have u found that pic of the window yet...ready to start on it ...
> *


Kool let me look


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I found the pic


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jul 10 2010, 08:01 PM~18013448
> *I found the pic
> *


let me get it...i got some motivation to start doin shit again


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

WHATS GOOD TOMMY. TELL EVERYONE HERE IN KILLEEN WE GOT A SHOW COMING UP. WILL HAVE SOME FLYERS DO YOU MIND IF I DROP A FEW OFF AT YOUR SHOP?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jul 22 2010, 07:53 PM~18115996
> *WHATS GOOD TOMMY. TELL EVERYONE HERE IN KILLEEN WE GOT A SHOW COMING UP. WILL HAVE SOME FLYERS DO YOU MIND IF I DROP A FEW OFF AT YOUR SHOP?
> 
> 
> ...


I dont mind at all homie come on through


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

This damn rain sucks


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*I SEE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*I did a lil weldin on a homies caddt today just really cant tell cus i put carpet in it too but i braced da battery racks together*


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*Did some maintenance on this caddy yestrday
*


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*A new shop project my brother droped a 5.0 H O and a 5speed trans out a 92 mustang gt in it :biggrin: *


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*Did some remodelin in my trunk today out wit da old and in wit da new :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Allmost done plumbin the piston cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Got my plaque in


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Just finished sprayin my homie Richie Riches 64 kandy cobolt blue


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Aug 10 2010, 07:59 PM~18279802
> *Just finished sprayin my homie Richie Riches 64 kandy cobolt blue
> 
> 
> ...


rich gettin ready for them streetz again....paint lookin killa


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Aug 11 2010, 10:53 AM~18283697
> *rich gettin ready for them streetz again....paint lookin killa
> *


 :biggrin: yes he is :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Riches 64 sittin and waittin for trim


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Got dads seats back for his 51 chevy


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I finally got the 16s and chrome traillin arm installed


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Lookin through da rear veiw :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Aug 16 2010, 07:29 PM~18325858
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I was about to say where da fuck he ridin at then I saw the grass :biggrin: bored at the house huh


----------



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)

bad ass ride man every time ya got something new where did u get those rear lights on the impala? :wow:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Aug 16 2010, 05:35 PM~18325930
> *I finally got the 16s and chrome traillin arm installed
> 
> 
> ...


chop chop...now install that wishbone :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Tryin to save up for one


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Aqua boogie about to go under the knife :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Aug 26 2010, 06:59 AM~18410290
> *Aqua boogie about to go under the knife  :biggrin:
> *










*Not the KNIFE*


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jul 1 2010, 09:31 PM~17941459
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Know this feeling all too well...  *


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 26 2010, 09:08 AM~18410315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol yep gotta do it :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 26 2010, 09:17 AM~18410348
> *Know this feeling all too well...
> *


Ya that day sucked ass but atleast i got a pic lol


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Aug 26 2010, 12:39 PM~18412694
> *Ya that day sucked ass but atleast i got a pic lol
> *


* You have 1000 n 1 pics... You could of done without this one.. :biggrin: *


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 27 2010, 05:50 PM~18422823
> * You have 1000 n 1 pics... You could of done without this one.. :biggrin:
> *


Lol yes but i dont know what it is but i love they way a ride looks when its on a tow truck lol


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Aug 27 2010, 06:52 PM~18424013
> *Lol yes but i dont know what it is but i love they way a ride looks when its on a tow truck lol
> *


*To invest in a trailer..... :biggrin: *


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 27 2010, 10:41 PM~18424704
> *To invest in a trailer..... :biggrin:
> *


I heard u did :biggrin: and i am lookin in to it


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Aug 28 2010, 05:22 PM~18429444
> *I heard u did  :biggrin: and i am lookin in to it
> *




*<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/3thth1_4_88[1].gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> You about to start traveling to some of these out of CTX carshows....THats whats up.. :biggrin: *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*When you hit the road let me know so I can roll with ya.. :biggrin: *


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Just need to be torn down so i can paint it and maybe send some parts off to the chromers :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Testin out dads new trailer lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Dads first show and he placed 1st place in classic truck


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

We took 1st & 2nd place lowrider too :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

After the show i had a damn blow out but thanks to me homie leo and the homies at ctx autobody they helped get us back on da road


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Last tuesday was a sad day my homie shit got totalled


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*TOMMY'S KUSTOMS & WESTSIDE C.C. TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Aug 8 2010, 01:12 PM~18258024
> *Got my plaque in
> 
> 
> ...


nice car!!!  cant believe i missed this topic


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

yall was shining huh....dad even color matched himself to the truck :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Sep 6 2010, 11:23 PM~18503002
> *nice car!!!    cant believe i missed this topic
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 6 2010, 11:24 PM~18503009
> *yall was shining huh....dad even color matched himself to the truck :thumbsup:
> *


Hell ya he was repin wit 1 bad 51


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*AQUA BOOGIE TTMFT :biggrin: *


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I finally finished plumin up my pistion pump and im lovin it :biggrin: Sorry the pics kinda dark i finished it at 9 at night


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Went to a car show yesterday and had a good time hangin wit my family and the homies but it took to damn long to finish up the judgin lol. Congrats to my dad and all the homies that placed


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn I didnt know you took that many pics......skylight time :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 12 2010, 08:29 AM~18546499
> *Went to a car show yesterday and had a good time hangin wit my family and the homies but it took to damn long to finish up the judgin lol. Congrats to my dad and all the homies that placed
> 
> 
> ...


*Sh8 I went thru 3 shirts from sweat...But it was a good a$$ lil carshow.. WIsh they would of had the right cars in the old skool category n also in the lowrider category... But I enjoyed it though..  *


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 12 2010, 11:15 PM~18551459
> *Damn I didnt know you took that many pics......skylight time :biggrin:
> *


I would of took more but it was to damn hot lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 12 2010, 11:52 PM~18551872
> *Sh8 I went thru 3 shirts from sweat...But it was a good a$$ lil carshow.. WIsh they would of had the right cars in the old skool category n also in the lowrider category... But I enjoyed it though..
> *


Ya they had there shit all fucked up but i had a good time hangin wit the homies


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 13 2010, 08:25 PM~18560279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sunday night huh :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 13 2010, 10:45 PM~18560550
> *sunday night huh :biggrin:
> *


No it was an old pic mike had in his phone


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 12 2010, 08:46 AM~18546575
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Here is 1 of the 2 cars that got robbed.... One of the cleanest lowlows out there n also I believe that it had BEST OF PAINT My opinion...:biggrin: *


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 14 2010, 10:43 PM~18570151
> *Here is 1 of the 2 cars that got robbed.... One of the cleanest lowlows out there n also I believe that it had BEST OF PAINT My opinion...:biggrin:
> *


X63 :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Thanks 4 the info on my ride today :thumbsup: *


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 16 2010, 11:42 PM~18588071
> *Thanks 4 the info on my ride today :thumbsup:
> *


Anytime


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*Workin on my homies 84 coupe did a lil make over on his rear axle and pump*


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Wut it dew homies gettn ready to grad bct thurs so I got my phone back so nice shit o n tell that hoe his rear end still ain't got shit on mine!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Sep 21 2010, 04:29 PM~18625046
> *Wut it dew homies gettn ready to grad bct thurs so I got my phone back so nice shit o n tell that hoe his rear end still ain't got shit on mine!!
> *


shut up fat boy,,,wut it do :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 21 2010, 08:26 PM~18626087
> *shut up fat boy,,,wut it do :biggrin:
> *


I ain't fat ne more I'll tell u that nicca but I'm just enjoyn what lil freedom I got


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Sep 21 2010, 06:29 PM~18625046
> *Wut it dew homies gettn ready to grad bct thurs so I got my phone back so nice shit o n tell that hoe his rear end still ain't got shit on mine!!
> *


What up lil bro he allready knows lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Sep 21 2010, 09:21 PM~18626633
> *I ain't fat ne more I'll tell u that nicca but I'm just enjoyn what lil freedom I got
> *


Im finally gonna take the tre out of town im trailerin it to dallas for the hoptober fest


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Kool take plenty of pics now for me ima see how the low low seen in VA is here shortly


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Sep 22 2010, 04:06 AM~18629656
> *Kool take plenty of pics now for me ima see how the low low seen in VA is here shortly
> *


So hows VA ?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

non existant where he's at


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 28 2010, 10:33 PM~18687634
> *non existant where he's at
> *


Lol no clue hit me up if u need his #


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 29 2010, 07:17 PM~18696360
> *Lol no clue hit me up if u need his #
> *


will do


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 28 2010, 09:13 PM~18686519
> *So hows VA ?
> *


Sucks it's bold and raining scince I've been here and my class startd Tuesday so it was pretty kool...so how's everything


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Sep 30 2010, 04:39 AM~18699234
> *Sucks it's bold and raining scince I've been here and my class startd Tuesday so it was pretty kool...so how's everything
> *


Its been busy tryin to get everythin ready for dallas


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 6 2010, 11:16 PM~18502901
> *Last tuesday was a sad day my homie shit got totalled
> 
> 
> ...


what happened??


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Sep 22 2010, 04:06 AM~18629656
> *Kool take plenty of pics now for me ima see how the low low seen in VA is here shortly
> *


what up man, you done with basic already?


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MrTexasLoneStar_@Oct 3 2010, 04:49 PM~18725094
> *what up man, you done with basic already?
> *


Yup graduated 2 weeks ago...o n just because u an nco doesn't mean ima stand at parade rest for u n San Diego..fuckers


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Oct 3 2010, 08:35 PM~18726432
> *Yup graduated 2 weeks ago...o n just because u an nco doesn't mean ima stand at parade rest for u n San Diego..fuckers
> *


Lmao


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I finally got some time to put in some work on my tre


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My homie Leos 64 WESTSIDE C.C TTMFT


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Got dad all plaqued up repin da shop TOMMY'S KUSTOMS TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

All loaded up and headed to dallas for the hoptober fest


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Cen tx repin in da dfw WESTSIDE C.C


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T

FOR MY WESTSIDE C.C BRUTHAZ


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 6 2010, 10:44 AM~18749951
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


TTMFT WESTSIDE C.C


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Wut up homies man. Wish I wouldve went...fuckn army..but neways yes y'alls shot look on point homie keep up the good work I'll b out there pretty soon bro...


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Oct 7 2010, 02:38 AM~18757600
> *Wut up homies man. Wish I wouldve went...fuckn army..but neways yes y'alls shot look on point homie keep up the good work I'll b out there pretty soon bro...
> *


Kool cant wait i better keep dem batterys charged :biggrin: u gotta go coupe hunttin. Lmao


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tkustomstx, lowlyfencentex

What up brotha


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 5 2010, 08:24 PM~18746284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that trunk look clean ....make me wanna trade my tre for a smart car


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Oct 7 2010, 06:26 PM~18762990
> *dam that trunk look clean ....make me wanna trade my tre for a smart car
> *


oh yea the fleet is gone ...now i need u too work ur magic one and for the last time ... :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Oct 7 2010, 08:26 PM~18762990
> *dam that trunk look clean ....make me wanna trade my tre for a smart car
> *


Lol u do t needa smart car just my magic :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Oct 7 2010, 08:40 PM~18763072
> *oh yea the fleet is gone ...now i need u too work ur magic one and for the last time ... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: well come on down i think i have one more magic show left for ya lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Oct 7 2010, 08:40 PM~18763072
> *oh yea the fleet is gone ...now i need u too work ur magic one and for the last time ... :biggrin:
> *


O yea whatcha got now bro it's gotta be kool as fuck..he coupe huntn is hard I'll just leave it as if they want me I'm not a hard person to find..so neways what's crackn everyone o n I heard manny got joes old coupe


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

thats clean


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Oct 8 2010, 02:02 PM~18767183
> *O yea whatcha got now bro it's gotta be kool as fuck..he coupe huntn is hard I'll just leave it as if they want me I'm not a hard person to find..so neways what's crackn everyone o n I heard manny got joes old coupe
> *


Yes sir manny got joe dirts old coupe we gonna respray it mike did a new rag on it changed da color too. Hopefully soon we can get back on it and get manny back on da streets.


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81 cutdog_@Oct 8 2010, 03:01 PM~18767495
> *thats clean
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Oct 3 2010, 08:35 PM~18726432
> *Yup graduated 2 weeks ago...o n just because u an nco doesn't mean ima stand at parade rest for u n San Diego..fuckers
> *


PARADE REST!!! 
NO??? OK 4856, LOL
DONT THINK U HARD NOW CUZ U GOT A BERET N A LIL FLAG, LOL


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MrTexasLoneStar_@Oct 8 2010, 08:25 PM~18769421
> *PARADE REST!!!
> NO??? OK 4856, LOL
> DONT THINK U HARD NOW CUZ U GOT A BERET N A LIL FLAG, LOL
> *


Shut ol child molesten ass up bitch..lol lmao hey I don't think I'm hard cuz I got sum beret n a flag...but newayz how ds skool??


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 8 2010, 08:08 PM~18769322
> *Yes sir manny got joe dirts old coupe we gonna respray it mike did a new rag on it changed da color too. Hopefully soon we can get back on it and get manny back on da streets.
> *


That's kool I HOPE he stays wit this one u kno...well I'm glad everyone doin big things...now u guys gottA get jose in a gbody or sumshit u kno


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Oct 9 2010, 05:58 AM~18771381
> *That's kool I HOPE he stays wit this one u kno...well I'm glad everyone doin big things...now u guys gottA get jose in a gbody or sumshit u kno
> *


We workin on it ( mannys regal)


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 9 2010, 08:08 AM~18771555
> *We workin on it ( mannys regal)
> *


Starter Carr lol but her everyonegotta start somewhere u kno is he gettn the pumps wit us


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Oct 9 2010, 05:55 AM~18771380
> *Shut ol child molesten ass up bitch..lol lmao hey I don't think I'm hard cuz I got sum beret n a flag...but newayz how ds skool??
> *


just as long n just like being in basic training only not as strict and we get weekends off. i'll be back in texas by halloween. what ur mos again?


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MrTexasLoneStar_@Oct 9 2010, 04:32 PM~18773183
> *just as long n just like being in basic training only not as strict and we get weekends off. i'll be back in texas by halloween. what ur mos again?
> *


I'ma 92fox a fueler it's pretty chill easy n hard at te same time but I'll won't b bac in tx till December


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Im not sure about the pumps i dont think hes gettin them


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 9 2010, 05:20 PM~18773320
> *Im not sure about the pumps i dont think hes gettin them
> *


Ooo he should that would b kool as fuck so whateveryone been up to


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Oct 9 2010, 06:33 PM~18773543
> *Ooo he should that would b kool as fuck so whateveryone been up to
> *


Shit just another quiet nite at kmart n da k


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Oct 9 2010, 06:33 PM~18773543
> *Ooo he should that would b kool as fuck so whateveryone been up to
> *


Yes it would be kool but manny put his set up in da lac


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 9 2010, 10:24 PM~18774695
> *Shit just another quiet nite at kmart n da k
> *


o yea how was the turn out?? N that's kool manny gettn his shit together now


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Oct 10 2010, 09:37 AM~18776000
> *o yea how was the turn out?? N that's kool manny gettn his shit together now
> *


Me manny felix and m.c


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 10 2010, 12:38 PM~18776811
> *Me manny felix and m.c
> *


Kool kool so what mc got now adayz


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Oct 10 2010, 01:32 PM~18777032
> *Kool kool so what mc got now adayz
> *


The tre and a suprize :biggrin: the fleet is gone!


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 10 2010, 08:52 PM~18779916
> *The tre and a suprize  :biggrin: the fleet is gone!
> *


*Suprize... :0 *


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 10 2010, 10:52 PM~18779916
> *The tre and a suprize  :biggrin: the fleet is gone!
> *


Well what's the surprise???


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Oct 11 2010, 08:38 AM~18781877
> *Well what's the surprise???
> *


Sorry not allowed to say u have to ask the man wit the suprize


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 10 2010, 11:02 PM~18779993
> *Suprize... :0
> *


Did u get the pic of da seats


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 11 2010, 06:01 PM~18786114
> *Sorry not allowed to say u have to ask the man wit the suprize
> *


I wanna kno too :happysad:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 11 2010, 08:37 PM~18786383
> *I wanna kno too :happysad:
> *


What's crackn homie u roll to Vegas??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

SUNDAY AT K MART IN DA K......TOMMYS KUSTOMS..WESTSIDE..LOWLYFE..ROYAL TOUCH..EXOTIC ONES..FIRST CLASS..and some other riders


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 11 2010, 08:37 PM~18786383
> *I wanna kno too :happysad:
> *


U allready know


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*WESTSIDE C.C*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Oct 11 2010, 07:26 PM~18786820
> *What's crackn homie u roll to Vegas??
> *


Nah somebody I counted on fell thru on me


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tkustomstx, lowlyfencentex
What up bro


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 12 2010, 06:42 PM~18793696
> *Nah somebody I counted on fell thru on me
> *


Let me guess does he have tattoos lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Finally got my new sign up :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 12 2010, 08:49 PM~18794870
> *Finally got my new sign up  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro I like it


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 12 2010, 08:44 PM~18794813
> *Let me guess does he have tattoos lol
> *


Is he short??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Oct 12 2010, 08:53 PM~18794924
> *Is he short??
> *


Does he like clowns lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 12 2010, 09:18 PM~18795282
> *Does he like clowns lol
> *


Does he drive a big ass van on occasion lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Oct 13 2010, 03:04 AM~18797080
> *Does he drive a  big ass van on occasion lol
> *


Did he drive an orange cutty back in da day


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T

LOOKIN GOOD WESTSIDE C.C BRUTHAZ AND I SAW THE VIDSON U TUBE LOL


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

What's up bro


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

When to rep at a school for hispanic heritage month we were a big hit lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Oct 9 2010, 05:55 AM~18771380
> *Shut ol child molesten ass up bitch..lol lmao hey I don't think I'm hard cuz I got sum beret n a flag...but newayz how ds skool??
> *


just like basic only we weekends off we do everything yall do only we learn to teach it, we from 0400 to 7pm, i'd rather be back in basic or in iraq, but hey i only got 9 working days and 16 days til im back home.


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 11 2010, 10:54 PM~18787724
> *SUNDAY AT K MART IN DA K......TOMMYS KUSTOMS..WESTSIDE..LOWLYFE..ROYAL TOUCH..EXOTIC ONES..FIRST CLASS..and some other riders
> 
> 
> ...


Damn all the good shit happens when i'm gone. who fleet i see in the background???


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

That truck look familiar???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGlYUcuXY0k&NR=1


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

hey, see if you can get me that video leo took of me doing the unthinkable doing a 3 in the lac, so i can add to my imaginary scrap book i don't have lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MrTexasLoneStar_@Oct 15 2010, 06:12 PM~18821778
> *Damn all the good shit happens when i'm gone. who fleet i see in the background???
> *


It belong to an EXOTIC ONES member


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MrTexasLoneStar_@Oct 15 2010, 06:59 PM~18822068
> *That truck look familiar???
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGlYUcuXY0k&NR=1
> *


LMAO ya he dont have it anymore he traded it for work on his fleet

Look up tommys kustoms on youtube :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MrTexasLoneStar_@Oct 15 2010, 07:17 PM~18822166
> *hey, see if you can get me that video leo took of me doing the unthinkable doing a 3 in the lac, so i can add to my imaginary scrap book i don't have lol
> *


Ill see what i can do that ***** is hard to get a hold of (NO ****)


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 20 2010, 10:09 PM~18865756
> *It belong to an EXOTIC ONES member
> *


Does he want to hopp??? Cuz u kno we can set something up


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Wuts been up homie


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 21 2010, 07:23 PM~18873754
> *Wuts been up homie
> *


Shit same ol shit different day u kno how it is


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 21 2010, 07:23 PM~18873754
> *Wuts been up homie
> *


What up homie shit same ol shit work all week ride on weekends


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

when the hell felix gonna post all them dam pics he got !!! :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Oct 23 2010, 08:55 PM~18890360
> *when the hell felix gonna post all them dam pics he got !!! :biggrin:
> *


Lol i dont think he on da low brotha


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

We made it in a news paper


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Good shit bro...community service at its best


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 26 2010, 09:05 PM~18916668
> *Good shit bro...community service at its best
> *


Thanks big bro dad and 1 bad 51 is tear it up lol i think theres a show this weekend hope dad places


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 26 2010, 08:03 PM~18917330
> *Thanks big bro dad and 1 bad 51 is tear it up lol i think theres a show this weekend hope dad places
> *


wish him good luck for me


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 27 2010, 11:13 AM~18921457
> *wish him good luck for me
> *


U got it brotha


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Put in some work today and this week on aqua boogie ill post pics as soon as i take some :biggrin: AQUA BOOGIE TTMFT


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

What's crackn homie!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Oct 30 2010, 05:44 AM~18945765
> *What's crackn homie!!
> *


Whats up lil bro hows everythin goin out there


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 30 2010, 08:03 AM~18945887
> *Whats up lil bro hows everythin goin out there
> *


Shit cold as hell n gotta deal wit retarded lil kids...but other than that nothing like home


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Oct 30 2010, 05:44 AM~18945765
> *What's crackn homie!!
> *


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I Installed the new springz the other day :biggrin:now just gotta brake them in


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Pics???


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 4 2010, 08:47 PM~18989696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


about dam time u get some ink.... :biggrin:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Sup Homie?? how is everything??? I'm stuck in this damn school being treated like a private. The 13's will be coming soon.


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Nov 6 2010, 05:45 PM~19002561
> *about dam time u get some ink.... :biggrin:
> *


Go check my newest one out...


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 7 2010, 09:32 AM~19006505
> *Go check my newest one out...
> *


It looked badass lil bro


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Nov 6 2010, 05:45 PM~19002561
> *about dam time u get some ink.... :biggrin:
> *


Lol now im tryin to find the next one lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Nov 6 2010, 06:29 PM~19002699
> *Sup Homie?? how is everything??? I'm stuck in this damn school being treated like a private. The 13's will be coming soon.
> *


What up homie everythin good here in da k. Cant wait to see 13s on fa wagon


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 8 2010, 09:56 PM~19020422
> *It looked badass lil bro
> *


Look up tommys kustoms on you tube jose caught me bangin alil


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 8 2010, 10:01 PM~19020474
> *Look up tommys kustoms on you tube jose caught me bangin alil
> *


I saw it got a lil air homie...good shit


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 9 2010, 07:08 PM~19028962
> *I saw it got a lil air homie...good shit
> *


***** yo ride gets "a lil" air too


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 9 2010, 09:08 PM~19028962
> *I saw it got a lil air homie...good shit
> *


Ya just a lil lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 10 2010, 12:40 AM~19030853
> ****** yo ride gets "a lil" air too
> *


Lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 10 2010, 12:40 AM~19030853
> ****** yo ride gets "a lil" air too
> *


Shut ur ok I wanna be in retirement for a year ass up nicca lol just fuck wit u


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 10 2010, 06:59 PM~19037197
> *Shut ur ok I wanna be in retirement for a year ass up nicca lol just fuck wit u
> *


I retired on top...remembervyoung grasshopper quitting while you're ahead is not nessesarily quitting


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 11 2010, 12:43 AM~19039644
> *I retired on top...remembervyoung grasshopper quitting while you're ahead is not nessesarily quitting
> *


Ikno this homie...I was only fuckn wit u...so a... What's up on the duece u done wit body work yet???


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 11 2010, 04:38 AM~19040992
> *Ikno this homie...I was only fuckn wit u...so a... What's up on the duece u done wit body work yet???
> *


Hell no I'm out here in purgatory with you...it'll be done by easter I hope


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 12 2010, 07:49 AM~19049849
> *Hell no I'm out here in purgatory with you...it'll be done by easter I hope
> *


Shut I feels like jail where Im at no lie


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Man bro I was lookn at all the pics frm the beginning ur car came along way


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 12 2010, 03:16 PM~19053494
> *Man bro I was lookn at all the pics frm the beginning ur car came along way
> *


who Tomm :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Heres an update on aqua boogie i just finished weldin up another driveshaft yes i bent another one hopefull 3rd time the charm oh yeah i cut the frame too so it will clear :biggrin: now gotta start plattin here and there hopin soon well thats it for now


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 12 2010, 06:30 PM~19054887
> *Heres an update on aqua boogie i just finished weldin up another driveshaft yes i bent another one hopefull 3rd time the charm oh yeah i cut the frame too so it will clear  :biggrin: now gotta start plattin here and there hopin soon well thats it for now
> *


damn bro....dust off ya body tools we got work ta do :biggrin:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

you will get it back popping in no time, when the body work starts I wanna be an apprentice. :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 12 2010, 08:30 PM~19054887
> *Heres an update on aqua boogie i just finished weldin up another driveshaft yes i bent another one hopefull 3rd time the charm oh yeah i cut the frame too so it will clear  :biggrin: now gotta start plattin here and there hopin soon well thats it for now
> *


Lol always bendn them drive shafts but hear bro start platen ur frame up so we can put it in the air....


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 12 2010, 08:32 PM~19054898
> *damn bro....dust off ya body tools we got work ta do :biggrin:
> *


Im tryin to but im about to paint up marcus's coupe


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Just finished puttin the drive shaft in and took it on a test drive man if feels good to go 80mph in the imp :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 13 2010, 12:35 PM~19058712
> *Im tryin to but im about to paint up marcus's coupe
> *


O ye what color


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 13 2010, 01:22 PM~19058914
> *O ye what color
> *


He wants black


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Lol biter lol Naw it's Kool yo jose wants my shit set up man how fuckd up isthat


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 14 2010, 12:22 AM~19062603
> *Lol biter lol Naw it's Kool yo jose wants my shit set up man how fuckd up isthat
> *


Lmao ya he does lol he just wants to follow in ur shadow he wanna b just like u lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 14 2010, 02:44 PM~19065347
> *Lmao ya he does lol he just wants to follow in ur shadow he wanna b just like u lol
> *


Lol tell him I'd sell him the mons for 4gs he can really b just like me with the car


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 14 2010, 04:27 PM~19065852
> *Lol tell him I'd sell him the mons for 4gs he can really b just like me with the car
> *


Lol ok ill tell him he can be ur mini me lmao


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 14 2010, 05:30 PM~19066144
> *Lol ok ill tell him he can be ur mini me lmao
> *


Lol okay he gotta shave his head though n walk around on his knees to fit..lol so whata u been up to bro??man I'm goin to the field here in a couple hrs I really don't wanna go it's to fuckn cold!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 15 2010, 07:58 AM~19070939
> *Lol okay he gotta shave his head though n walk around on his knees to fit..lol so whata u been up to bro??man I'm goin to the field here in a couple hrs I really don't wanna go it's to fuckn cold!!
> *


Lol. I just tryin to do anythin to keep busy. And yes its cold


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 15 2010, 08:40 AM~19071028
> *Lol. I just tryin to do anythin to keep busy. And yes its cold
> *


Yea that sucks bro how everyone doin


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 15 2010, 09:04 AM~19071101
> *Yea that sucks bro how everyone doin
> *


shit everyone doin good we all just doin what we can in this slow ass town u know hows the flied goin i hate the cold i b one grumpy ass mofo if i had to go in da field in the cold


----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

KEEP UP THE WORK CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN ITS ALL DONE UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SKINNYLOC 760_@Nov 15 2010, 05:07 PM~19074347
> *KEEP UP THE WORK CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN ITS ALL DONE UP  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Heres a new pic wit it locked up full 16 in da rear sorry kinda bad pic


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 15 2010, 08:15 PM~19076051
> *Heres a new pic wit it locked up full 16 in da rear sorry kinda bad pic
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet it's not to bad I got my phone wit me so I'm still conected in the world lol but it's cold as a bitch rt now


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Painted by TOMMY'S KUSTOMS


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: now its time to take pics of the trunk ...........hopefully ill have all the parts for x-mas..lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Nov 18 2010, 09:34 AM~19100007
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: now its time to take pics of the trunk ...........hopefully ill have all the parts for x-mas..lol
> *


Yes sir we need to get a before and after


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 30 2009, 10:10 PM~15826368
> *My 63
> 
> 
> ...




WESTSIDE C.C IN THE MUTHA CLUCCIN HOUZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 18 2010, 09:59 PM~19105719
> *WESTSIDE CC CENTRAL TEXAS TTT
> *


Yes sir WESTSIDE CC


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TOMMYS KUSTOMS TO SAVE THE DAY LOL YES LOWRIDERS RUN OUT OF GAS TOO :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Heres an update on a lac we workin on almost ready for paint


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Heres a mazda we painted


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My lil brothas gangsta lac dis caddy came a long way


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My brothas coupe we sprayed HOK kandy burgandy


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Here some random pics


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

A lil somethin for felixs lac


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Heres an old pic of aqua boogie


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My old daliy


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Say lil bro remember this day lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 18 2010, 11:35 PM~19106656
> *Say lil bro remember this day lol
> 
> 
> ...


Throw bac but yea I member that crazy I've been lookn for those pics what else u got??


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 18 2010, 11:35 PM~19106656
> *Say lil bro remember this day lol
> 
> 
> ...


Throw bac but yea I member that crazy I've been lookn for those pics what else u got??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 19 2010, 06:36 AM~19108761
> *Throw bac but yea I member that crazy I've been lookn for those pics what else u got??
> *


Ill see i know i have more on da computer but its not on da net


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 18 2010, 10:18 PM~19105883
> *TOMMYS KUSTOMS TO SAVE THE DAY LOL YES LOWRIDERS RUN OUT OF GAS TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


In my defense, the gauge read under a 1/4, guess i'll be hitting the pump when it reads 1/4 of a tank now, lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MrTexasLoneStar_@Nov 20 2010, 12:57 AM~19115612
> *In my defense, the gauge read under a 1/4, guess i'll be hitting the pump when it reads 1/4 of a tank now, lol
> *


That's what they all say bro cuz mine does the same shit


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 20 2010, 06:58 AM~19116350
> *That's what they all say bro cuz mine does the same shit
> *


Urs did do that lol Them damn caddys :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 20 2010, 09:44 AM~19116624
> *Urs did do that lol Them damn caddys :biggrin:
> *


Lol hey I admited mine did too...whata u guys gettn into??


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 20 2010, 09:44 AM~19116624
> *Urs did do that lol Them damn caddys :biggrin:
> *


Lol hey I admited mine did too...whata u guys gettn into??


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 20 2010, 06:58 AM~19116350
> *That's what they all say bro cuz mine does the same shit
> *


as long as i know im not tripping


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 20 2010, 01:29 PM~19117797
> *Lol hey I admited mine did too...whata u guys gettn into??
> *


Shit would love to ride but the kidos sick so we stayin in


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Here some better pics of AQUA BOOGIES rear lock up


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Kandy and juice ready for them streets


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

WEST WEST BABY


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

The new addition to da fam


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Mannys ride almost ready


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Richie riches 64


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

The pirates flagship


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 21 2010, 12:22 AM~19121756
> *The pirates flagship
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats so fuckd up..all he needs is a peg leg


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 21 2010, 08:12 AM~19123131
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: thats so fuckd up..all he needs is a peg leg
> *


LMMFAO ALL THE WAY TO THE BANK , LOL I'M CO SIGNING!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 21 2010, 08:12 AM~19123131
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: thats so fuckd up..all he needs is a peg leg
> *


Aarrrr dont b forGettin thee hook


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Maaan I can't wait to get back!!!!!!! West Up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 21 2010, 11:32 AM~19123703
> *Aarrrr dont b forGettin thee hook
> *


thats fuckd up man....lol maken fun of the crippled newayz i see mikes caddy lookn good


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 21 2010, 09:37 PM~19127799
> *thats fuckd up man....lol maken fun of the crippled newayz i see mikes caddy lookn good
> *


Lmao :roflmao: Yes it is. Its good to see him back on da streets hittin switches


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tkustomstx, walker32
Whats up ***** lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Nov 21 2010, 05:38 PM~19125861
> *Maaan I can't wait to get back!!!!!!! West Up!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thats right WESTSIDE CC TTT


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Sad day no lowridin. From one of them crazy ass 3s :biggrin: :biggrin: lets see what my magic touch can do to save its life :roflmao:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Almost straighin out


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sup nicca


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Im almost done wit my magic touch :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 23 2010, 08:08 PM~19146086
> *sup nicca
> *


Whats up big bro


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm back and ready to put in werk


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 24 2010, 09:53 AM~19152000
> *I'm back and ready to put in werk
> *


hey tom tell mike make sure he puttin in work on the right impala...the yellow one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice to see you are still doing your thing....you still got that black 63? When did WS cc kick up down here?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 24 2010, 11:53 AM~19152000
> *I'm back and ready to put in werk
> *


About damn time lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Nov 24 2010, 04:57 PM~19154323
> *hey tom tell mike make sure he puttin in work on the right impala...the yellow one!!! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 24 2010, 09:34 PM~19156408
> *Nice to see you are still doing your thing....you still got that black 63? When did WS cc kick up down here?
> *


Yes sir we doin what we can still. Yep we still have it. Um around this summer time


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 25 2010, 10:53 AM~19160732
> *Yes sir we doin what we can still. Yep we still have it. Um  around this summer time
> *


thats whats up.....when are you gonna let me take it off your hands  I havent seen any lowriders out here in years, Im still looking for a g-body to cut up... I love my Impalas too much to abuse another :happysad:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 18 2010, 10:31 PM~19106011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tire is rotating in the wrong direction on that truck :wow:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 25 2010, 10:37 PM~19165901
> *tire is rotating in the wrong direction on that truck  :wow:
> *


We all ready know we fixed it


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 25 2010, 10:57 PM~19166066
> *We all ready know we fixed it
> *


 :thumbsup: 

know of any gbodies for sale?
pref 78 Monte Carlo


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 27 2010, 01:00 PM~19175001
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> know of any gbodies for sale?
> ...


Sorry no 78 montes how much u willin to
Spend on a g body


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 27 2010, 06:14 PM~19176751
> *Sorry no 78 montes  how much u willin to
> Spend on a g body
> *


ah its always a bad sign when people ask about max price hahaha...
my budget depends on what it is, I dont pay for bullshit but I wont lowball either...
just wanna know whats out there


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

WHOOP WHOOP WSCC BRUTHAZ


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 29 2010, 05:34 PM~19191766
> *WHOOP WHOOP WSCC BRUTHAZ
> *


whattup snow!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 29 2010, 05:34 PM~19191766
> *WHOOP WHOOP WSCC BRUTHAZ
> *


WEST GOOD BROTHA


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 29 2010, 12:09 AM~19187002
> *ah its always a bad sign when people ask about max price hahaha...
> my budget depends on what it is, I dont pay for bullshit but I wont lowball either...
> just wanna know whats out there
> *


Hit up regal ryda he got a cutty up 4 sale


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Finished up homies rim yesterday


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 30 2010, 07:40 PM~19203773
> *Finished up homies rim yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


Ol cheatn ass lol but it looks good bro... So what's goin down in ktown these days??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 30 2010, 08:05 PM~19203966
> *Ol cheatn ass lol but it looks good bro... So what's goin down in ktown these days??
> *


Shit as allways lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Heres da update on da marcus's coupe


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Look pretty good to me bro...liken patterns


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Peep out da line up caddy impala caddy impala caddy


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 30 2010, 09:46 PM~19204847
> *Look pretty good to me bro...liken patterns
> *


Thanks lil bro just couldnt do black wit red flakes so had to lay some tape lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 30 2010, 09:46 PM~19204859
> *Peep out da line up caddy impala caddy impala caddy
> 
> 
> ...


can we say desktop background..lol man so I can almost smell the freedoms I hopefully should b back next weekend bro hopefully


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 30 2010, 09:49 PM~19204880
> *Thanks lil bro just couldnt do black wit red flakes so had to lay some tape lol
> *


Hey gotta step the game up sumhow u kno


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 30 2010, 09:49 PM~19204890
> *can we say desktop background..lol man so I can almost smell the freedoms I hopefully should b back next weekend bro hopefully
> *


Thats whats up look out ****** Jrs back lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 30 2010, 09:51 PM~19204908
> *Hey gotta step the game up sumhow u kno
> *


Yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 30 2010, 09:52 PM~19204916
> *Thats whats up look out ****** Jrs back lol
> *


Lol hopefully of k can get a decent flight outa this he'll hole...I can honestly say FUCK the east coast it's lame and sorry as fuck


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 30 2010, 09:53 PM~19204924
> *Yes sir :biggrin:
> *


Whats next on urs man


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 30 2010, 09:54 PM~19204932
> *Lol hopefully of k can get a decent flight outa this he'll hole...I can honestly say FUCK the east coast it's lame and sorry as fuck
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 30 2010, 09:55 PM~19204942
> *Whats next on urs man
> *


Um not sure money just been tight


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 30 2010, 09:55 PM~19204952
> *:roflmao:
> *


No lie like I thought Killeen was shitty n dull no this place is set up like how we have cove killen and hh and I still haven't found Nething to do here!! But yea so what's new


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 30 2010, 07:59 PM~19204999
> *No lie like I thought Killeen was shitty n dull no this place is set up like how we have cove killen and hh and I still haven't found Nething to do here!! But yea so what's new
> *


quit bitchin...it dont get no betta in Korea


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 30 2010, 11:04 PM~19205691
> *quit bitchin...it dont get no betta in Korea
> *


Ay atleast I have my freedom over there not like this tradoc bullshit


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Finished up on marqus's coupe


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

tell marcus if he want that rim for his 5th i still have that cracked one he can use


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Dec 5 2010, 09:55 AM~19243841
> *tell marcus if he want that rim for his 5th i still have that cracked one he can use
> *


I know you got a set of 13s I can get too


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm looking for a set too....... to get the wagon lower. Don't wanna put a new set on right now until bodywork is done.


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 5 2010, 12:19 PM~19243961
> *I know you got a set of 13s I can get too
> *


Y dou need 13s for u got them Zs *****


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 5 2010, 01:40 PM~19245203
> *Y dou need 13s for u got them Zs *****
> *


no I dont....dummo what you talkin bout homie I'm just rollin on stock steelies :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

What's crackn everyone...what's goin down this weekend??


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

man all i got is matts old center golds and if somebody can get a hold of casper with my spare ...i have the black spokes ....and u know i have them all gold roadstars ..but who ride on all gold anymore :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 6 2010, 07:55 AM~19251475
> *What's crackn everyone...what's goin down this weekend??
> *


whats up matt !


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 6 2010, 09:55 AM~19251475
> *What's crackn everyone...what's goin down this weekend??
> *


Car show in waco sunday


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Dec 6 2010, 10:37 AM~19251687
> *man all i got is matts old center golds and if somebody can get a hold of casper with my spare ...i have the black spokes ....and u know i have them all gold roadstars ..but who ride on all gold anymore :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up mc


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

The extreme makeover bus drove by da shop two times this mornin lol


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 6 2010, 09:17 AM~19251937
> *Car show in waco sunday
> *


u going?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Dec 6 2010, 11:24 AM~19251988
> *u going?
> *


Momma and dad want to so ya im goin


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

this sunday right? ...i think im off been dyin to cruise since i been M.I.A


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Dec 6 2010, 11:28 AM~19252008
> *this sunday right? ...i think im off been dyin to cruise since i been M.I.A
> *


Ya this sunday and ya everytime we out i hit ya up but u at work u got some shitty hours bro


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 6 2010, 09:29 AM~19252025
> *Ya this sunday and ya everytime we out i hit ya up but u at work u got some shitty hours bro
> *


i know right ...lookin for a better gig closer and off on sundays :biggrin: ...


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Dec 6 2010, 11:34 AM~19252052
> *i know right ...lookin for a better gig closer and off on sundays :biggrin: ...
> *


Thats whats up good luck bro cuz u know u need them sundays cuz its ridin time


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Well guys I'm officially mos qualified now so il b comin home soon..so u stain all day in Waco this Sunday??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 6 2010, 05:17 PM~19254892
> *Well guys I'm officially mos qualified now so il b comin home soon..so u stain all day in Waco this Sunday??
> *


Most likly


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

went and got that bolt for my roof, cand some lil pieces for the cutty, unfortunately I think the rear motor is fried in the cutty


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 6 2010, 10:12 PM~19257793
> *went and got that bolt for my roof, cand some lil pieces for the cutty, unfortunately I think the rear motor is fried in the cutty
> *


That sucks but atleast u have a motor on ur other pump at da shop


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 6 2010, 10:31 PM~19259498
> *That sucks but atleast u have a motor on ur other pump at da shop
> *


yep....found another 42 inch roof while I was at it too :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 7 2010, 12:41 AM~19259633
> *yep....found another 42 inch roof while I was at it too :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 30 2010, 09:54 PM~19204932
> *Lol hopefully of k can get a decent flight outa this he'll hole...I can honestly say FUCK the east coast it's lame and sorry as fuck
> *


I'll definitely co-sign on that!!!


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Dec 6 2010, 10:37 AM~19251687
> *man all i got is matts old center golds and if somebody can get a hold of casper with my spare ...i have the black spokes ....and u know i have them all gold roadstars ..but who ride on all gold anymore :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I ride on gold, lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MrTexasLoneStar+Dec 7 2010, 06:11 PM~19266529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holla at me


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Shit...place was/is dead the only place that was sum what decent was...my dreams cuz VA sucks!! Tired to find cars...nope nada damn thing out here but cars frm ft hood that's it..


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 7 2010, 10:16 PM~19267779
> *Shit...place was/is dead the only place that was sum what decent was...my dreams cuz VA sucks!! Tired to find cars...nope nada damn thing out here but cars frm ft hood that's it..
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 7 2010, 10:16 PM~19267779
> *Shit...place was/is dead the only place that was sum what decent was...my dreams cuz VA sucks!! Tired to find cars...nope nada damn thing out here but cars frm ft hood that's it..
> *


you noticed that too, that only rides out there came from here, lol. i saw this nissan titan dropped, was clean n had texas tags in S.C., so i pulled up next to it n it was my homeboy, what are the chances, lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Were not even lien they like the Benz and beamers stock as fuck have yet to c a donk or a truck hookd up like I sed the only ones I do c all have tx tags


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 8 2010, 01:10 PM~19273368
> *Were not even lien they like the Benz and beamers stock as fuck have yet to c a donk or a truck hookd up like I sed the only ones I do c all have tx tags
> *


oh its plenty of big wheel shit out there... ugly as fuk too


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 8 2010, 03:10 PM~19273368
> *Were not even lien they like the Benz and beamers stock as fuck have yet to c a donk or a truck hookd up like I sed the only ones I do c all have tx tags
> *


fuck yeah even the bums n ppl working the register at mcdonalds pushing beamers fresh off the line


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 8 2010, 04:40 PM~19274217
> *oh its plenty of big wheel shit out there... ugly as fuk too
> *


hell yeah their best donk out there is nothing compared to the worst donk in the south, not a fan just saying


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Wut up bro


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 8 2010, 09:39 PM~19277642
> *Wut up bro
> *


Whats up lil bro how long u gonna be in k town when u get back


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 6 2010, 05:17 PM~19254892
> *Well guys I'm officially mos qualified now so il b comin home soon..so u stain all day in Waco this Sunday??
> *


We aint showin this sunday so we be in killeen


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

I got a couple more hrs here ull see my soon I'll be there for a month I wanna go see my mom so well c but I'll b out homie I'm dien here to get back on the strip


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 9 2010, 04:14 AM~19281353
> *I got a couple more hrs here ull see my soon I'll be there for a month I wanna go see my mom so well c but I'll b out homie I'm dien here to get back on the strip
> *


let me know homie so i can take off from work ...think im off this sunday also


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Dec 9 2010, 12:24 PM~19283026
> *let me know homie so i can take off from work ...think im off this sunday also
> *


Lol lemme kno homie if ur off bro...where u workn at now


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 9 2010, 10:56 AM~19283234
> *Lol lemme kno homie if ur off bro...where u workn at now
> *


k...still at the jail but lookin to go back overseas to get away for a lil bit


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Dec 9 2010, 10:24 AM~19283026
> *let me know homie so i can take off from work ...think im off this sunday also
> *


we pulling them out sunday chilly or not :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

ok sunday ....anybody down to help change some o-rings, and lower arm bushings...


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Dec 9 2010, 01:00 PM~19283263
> *k...still at the jail but lookin to go back overseas to get away for a lil bit
> *


Yea that's Kool homie


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 9 2010, 01:27 PM~19283473
> *we pulling them out sunday chilly or not :biggrin:
> *


That's what's up homie


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tkustomstx, impalalover64

WEST GOOD HOMIE


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

That Lac is bad ass. Sometimes I think I shouldve built one........


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

But............ I'm a Chevy Rida till my casket drops!!!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Dec 10 2010, 08:09 PM~19296167
> *That Lac is bad ass. Sometimes I think I shouldve built one........
> *


I had one but sold it to build my impala


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Dec 10 2010, 08:10 PM~19296180
> *But............ I'm a Chevy Rida till my casket drops!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Dec 9 2010, 01:00 PM~19283263
> *k...still at the jail but lookin to go back overseas to get away for a lil bit
> *


Hows da batt holdin up


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tkustomstx, kustom_caddi88

What up lil bro u back n da K now?


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 11 2010, 12:00 AM~19298073
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: tkustomstx, kustom_caddi88
> 
> ...


Yup got in last night


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Wut up homie herd u took off running scared to Missouri cuz I was coming back...(Danny)


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 11 2010, 04:48 PM~19302037
> *Wut up homie herd u took off running scared to Missouri  cuz I was coming back...(Danny)
> *


Yeah I did cuz ur too ugly to look at, lol, what's good? U glad to be back huh???


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MrTexasLoneStar_@Dec 11 2010, 04:57 PM~19302072
> *Yeah I did cuz ur too ugly to look at, lol, what's good? U glad to be back huh???
> *


Yea feels good to b home


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 11 2010, 06:34 PM~19302521
> *Yea feels good to b home
> *


Ya and it feels good to jump in da lac and hit dem switches too huh lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 12 2010, 12:30 AM~19304793
> *Ya and it feels good to jump in da lac and hit dem switches too huh lol
> *


Oyea more than u kno..haven't felt that feeling in awhile


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 12 2010, 10:55 AM~19306505
> *Oyea more than u kno..haven't felt that feeling in awhile
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

So anyone talkn about comin out tonight??


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

What's crackalating homie????


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Dec 12 2010, 04:56 PM~19308669
> *What's crackalating homie????
> *


Shit its cold cant wait untill we get everyone together and ride


----------



## TX2N.L. (Oct 30, 2010)

The 63 looks dope homie  If anybody interested I have a 84 regal & 84 monte for sale could be projects or parts cars.


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TX2N.L._@Dec 13 2010, 10:45 PM~19319480
> *The 63 looks dope homie   If anybody interested I have a 84 regal & 84 monte for sale could be projects or parts cars.
> *


Thanks homie pm me pics of them rides i might pickem up


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 14 2010, 05:25 AM~19321978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sucks for him homie should invest in chains lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Lmao :roflmao:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*WESTSIDE CC CENTRAL TEXAS TTMFT*


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 16 2010, 10:47 PM~19347826
> *WESTSIDE CC CENTRAL TEXAS TTMFT
> *


Yes buddy we kno we're on top...lol whata u been up to bro


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 14 2010, 09:50 AM~19322614
> *sucks for him homie should invest in chains lol
> *


Haha very funny


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MrTexasLoneStar_@Dec 17 2010, 12:56 AM~19349106
> *Haha very funny
> *


Eveyone else thought so 2


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 16 2010, 11:14 PM~19348133
> *Yes buddy we kno we're on top...lol whata u been up to bro
> *


Im doin bodywork on the Bully


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 17 2010, 09:23 AM~19350715
> *Im doin bodywork on the Bully
> *


Sounds fun


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks for your help today brother. I liked the push you gave me for that tailgate piece. I was cold........... I'm still cold from Ga. But anyways Thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 17 2010, 11:29 AM~19351468
> *Sounds fun
> *


Not really


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Dec 17 2010, 07:11 PM~19355139
> *Thanks for your help today brother. I liked the push you gave me for that tailgate piece. I was cold........... I'm still cold from Ga. But anyways Thanks!!! :biggrin:
> *


Lol anytime brotha we all need a lil push sometimes


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 17 2010, 09:08 PM~19356121
> *Lol anytime brotha we all need a lil push sometimes
> *


O yes we do I've got that push plenty of tine frm. Tommy n he's got it frm me plenty of times


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

AQUA BOOGIE TTMF


----------



## TX2N.L. (Oct 30, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

WESTSIDE CC CENTRAL TEXAS


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Man I've been waiting on you to post these. I didnt wanna post em before you. That was a bad ass night. The most fun I've had since action in Afghanistan. :biggrin:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

My chest has finally stopped hurting from all that hopping too..... :biggrin: I only hope you can get me to the status you are. All I use to wanna do was 3 wheel and lay low. Now I wanna Hop..................


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Dec 21 2010, 05:47 PM~19386654
> *Man I've been waiting on you to post these. I didnt wanna post em before you. That was a bad ass night. The most fun I've had since action in Afghanistan. :biggrin:
> *


Post up brotha dont wait on my slow ass :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Dec 21 2010, 06:47 PM~19387125
> *My chest has finally stopped hurting from all that hopping too..... :biggrin:  I only hope you can get me to the status you are. All I use to wanna do was 3 wheel and lay low. Now I wanna Hop..................
> *


Lol thats how we roll we bang our switches brotha no queens here or shit performs i might not back bumper but i look good tryin :biggrin: WESTSIDE !!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 18 2010, 01:51 AM~19358430
> *O yes we do I've got that push plenty of tine frm. Tommy n he's got it frm me plenty of times
> *


I wish someone had a camera cuz when we were hoppin that shit would of been badass to see


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 21 2010, 11:26 PM~19389594
> *I wish someone had a camera cuz when we were hoppin that shit would of been badass to see
> *


That shit would've been Kool as fuck to see


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Ay u ever figure out what was that sound ur car was maken???


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 22 2010, 10:27 AM~19392697
> *That shit would've been Kool as fuck to see
> *


We gotta get someone to record vids and we gotta do that shit again before u leave


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 22 2010, 11:48 AM~19393220
> *Ay u ever figure out what was that sound ur car was maken???
> *


I broke da tranny mount and the fan was hittin the shroud


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 22 2010, 07:41 PM~19397025
> *We gotta get someone to record vids and we gotta do that shit again before u leave
> *


Hell ya sick as shit


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 22 2010, 07:42 PM~19397033
> *I broke da tranny mount and the fan was hittin the shroud
> *


Was that the chrome one??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 22 2010, 11:07 PM~19398744
> *Was that the chrome one??
> *


That part still good


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 23 2010, 08:44 AM~19401572
> *That part still good
> *


Good shit good shit so how's the holiday goin for u so far??


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

*Happy Holidays Fam*


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 23 2010, 09:16 PM~19406069
> *Happy Holidays Fam
> *


THANKS BROTHA


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Westup bro, thanks for the kind words yesterday, I needed it. I will be back soon.


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: kustom_caddi88, *tkustomstx*


Wut up mayne


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 31 2010, 02:57 PM~19469184
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: kustom_caddi88, tkustomstx
> Wut up mayne
> *


you still in LA....you goin to da Picnic


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 31 2010, 06:26 PM~19469836
> *you still in LA....you goin to da Picnic
> *


Naw I'm in the K whata u guys doin tonight


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Dec 31 2010, 04:58 PM~19470044
> *Naw I'm in the K whata u guys doin tonight
> *


i ain't doin nada


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 31 2010, 07:19 PM~19470159
> *i ain't doin nada
> *


Shit homie I kno u...but b safe happy new year and I'll see u on top homie


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Post sum pics of the tranny!!! N I don't mean Marcus...lmao


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Here it is kandy pink


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jan 8 2011, 10:28 AM~19538736
> *Here it is kandy pink
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Told his ass to paint the whole car that color


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 8 2011, 08:45 PM~19542782
> *Told his ass to paint the whole car that color
> *


Hellz ya way different yo


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 8 2011, 08:45 PM~19542782
> *Told his ass to paint the whole car that color
> *


We all did lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Whata u Gettn Into today bro


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jan 9 2011, 02:49 PM~19548690
> *Whata u Gettn Into today bro
> *


Nada Nicca its raining.... :angry:

snowing in dallas so at least we betta off than them


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 9 2011, 04:51 PM~19548702
> *Nada Nicca its raining.... :angry:
> 
> snowing in dallas so at least we betta off than them
> *


Damn sucks for them lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Shit it's sunny in chicagO rt now but cold as fuck..I'm here till 1 then I'm gone


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jan 10 2011, 11:18 AM~19555039
> *Shit it's sunny in chicagO rt now but cold as fuck..I'm here till 1 then I'm gone
> *


If i knew u were headin there i would of hit up gino


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

It's Kool well I'm here in Korea fellas...it's different and cold as fuck!! Things could b worse I guess...but frm what I'm seeing it's just different


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jan 11 2011, 08:28 AM~19564385
> *It's Kool well I'm here in Korea fellas...it's different and cold as fuck!! Things could b worse I guess...but frm what I'm seeing it's just different
> *


If ya see my cuz tell i said wazz uupp lol


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 21 2010, 03:20 PM~19385663
> *WESTSIDE CC CENTRAL TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I'm always gone when cruises and fun things happen :angry:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MrTexasLoneStar_@Jan 11 2011, 02:13 PM~19566518
> *Damn, I'm always gone when cruises and fun things happen  :angry:
> *


Lol well dont leave lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MrTexasLoneStar_@Jan 11 2011, 02:13 PM~19566518
> *Damn, I'm always gone when cruises and fun things happen  :angry:
> *


By the way u do hit switchez and u on 14s nicca u need to fix ur sig lmao


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

West Up Homie!!! I will be there Friday to work on the Bluebonnet. I'm down but not out!!!! I'm going to try to be there all day, if it's not too cold..........


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Jan 11 2011, 07:54 PM~19569248
> *West Up Homie!!! I will be there Friday to work on the Bluebonnet. I'm down but not out!!!!  I'm going to try to be there all day, if it's not too cold..........
> *


Sounds good brotha


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Jan 11 2011, 05:54 PM~19569248
> *West Up Homie!!! I will be there Friday to work on the Bluebonnet. I'm down but not out!!!!  I'm going to try to be there all day, if it's not too cold..........
> *


Bring a freakin heater homie :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 11 2011, 10:43 PM~19571067
> *Bring a freakin heater homie :biggrin:
> *


X6300000000000000000000000


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Well Korea hmm...it's different let's just put it like that...I see all kinda of tommys cuzins lol but yea I'm not goin to Casey I'ma b in hovey still 2id though but yea hit me up n shit...o I've seen one lowrider (58 bel air 2dr it was clean as fuck) here already well it doesn't look to b so bad after all


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jan 12 2011, 10:31 PM~19581817
> *Well Korea hmm...it's different let's just put it like that...I see all kinda of tommys cuzins lol but yea I'm not goin to Casey I'ma b in hovey still 2id though but yea hit me up n shit...o I've seen one lowrider (58 bel air 2dr it was clean as fuck) here already well it doesn't look to b so bad after all
> *


Nicca dont forget my shoes find out where the Air force ones at


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

what kinda gear you runnin in your piston? how many PSI?, what's is the hose stats, and you got any pics of it gettin air?

thinkin bout puttin one in my 63


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Jan 13 2011, 02:55 AM~19583388
> *what kinda gear you runnin in your piston? how many PSI?, what's is the hose stats, and you got any pics of it gettin air?
> 
> thinkin bout puttin one in my 63
> *


I belive its an 11 gear and i run about 165 psi in it im runnin 1 #8 from the pump to under da hood into a Y block to 2 #6 hoses and sorry wish i did have pics of it in da air


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

how many inches and batts you runnin?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Jan 13 2011, 04:01 PM~19587085
> *how many inches and batts you runnin?
> *


6batts dont remember how many inches but didnt get it to hop got it cuz the shit looks badass :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Jan 13 2011, 04:01 PM~19587085
> *how many inches and batts you runnin?
> *


Heres a short vid its a lil ghetto but here u go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fST1xK6bf9c...be_gdata_player


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jan 11 2011, 04:32 PM~19567537
> *By the way u do hit switchez and u on 14s nicca u need to fix ur sig lmao
> *


LOL, right, lol


----------



## rich_64 (Jan 17, 2011)

*What up nicca*


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rich_64_@Jan 17 2011, 04:14 PM~19621180
> *What up nicca
> *


Finally got u on lay it low lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jan 13 2011, 12:31 AM~19581817
> *Well Korea hmm...it's different let's just put it like that...I see all kinda of tommys cuzins lol but yea I'm not goin to Casey I'ma b in hovey still 2id though but yea hit me up n shit...o I've seen one lowrider (58 bel air 2dr it was clean as fuck) here already well it doesn't look to b so bad after all
> *


Hows korea treatin you ?


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jan 19 2011, 10:06 AM~19637755
> *Hows korea treatin you ?
> *


MAN ITS COLD AS FUCK OUT HERE


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm going to need some shit from Korea. You are in the cut in Hovey. Watch out for the Midget out there. You are in the best shopping district. I was at Casey.


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

hey bro we need to talk about how much that body work and paint gonna run ...u know its tax time :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

hey matt u need to send some suede and nice leather rolls so we can start on these interiors!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

LMAO IMA TAKE SUM PICS OF THE MIDGET HOOKERS NOW
LOL LMAO BUY YEA I GOT U GUYS IM STUCK AT STANLY RT NOW CUZ THIS FUCKN INPROCESSING SHIT TAKES FOREVER N A YEAR


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

yo i took some of ur pics off here and put them in the tx fest in post ur ride section :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

WHATS UPP TOMMY WHATA U BEEN UP TO


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jan 21 2011, 02:42 AM~19657161
> *WHATS UPP TOMMY WHATA U BEEN UP TO
> *


Shit its slow as hell here the only thing i been doin is bodywork on da bully


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

o man that sucks bro...at least u doin something my highlight of the day is umm...nothing lol


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

What's up Homie...............West Up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Jan 21 2011, 07:27 PM~19662195
> *What's up Homie...............West Up!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yea west up homie still repn frm the ogre side of the globe


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jan 22 2011, 12:02 AM~19664388
> *Yea west up homie still repn frm the ogre side of the globe
> *


*WESTSIDE CC SOUTH KOREA CHAPTER LMAO*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jan 22 2011, 10:06 AM~19666602
> *WESTSIDE CC SOUTH KOREA CHAPTER LMAO
> *


LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

LOL I SAW A 58 OUT HERE CLEAN AS SHIT LOL BUT THAY WOULD B PRETTY FUNNY


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jan 23 2011, 01:21 AM~19671938
> *LOL I SAW A 58 OUT HERE CLEAN AS SHIT LOL BUT THAY WOULD B PRETTY FUNNY
> *


you found my shoes yet


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 23 2011, 01:37 PM~19673931
> *you found my shoes yet
> *


YUP WHATS UR EMAIL ILL SEND U A PIC


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jan 23 2011, 03:21 AM~19671938
> *LOL I SAW A 58 OUT HERE CLEAN AS SHIT LOL BUT THAY WOULD B PRETTY FUNNY
> *


Do it !! Do it !!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

HELLO MY WESTSIDE C.C BRUTHAZ HOWS IT HANGING LOL  TOMMY WHT EVER HAPPEN TO THE HOMIES COMING TO GET THAT RAG THIS WAY?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 23 2011, 05:39 PM~19675635
> *HELLO MY WESTSIDE C.C BRUTHAZ HOWS IT HANGING LOL  TOMMY WHT EVER HAPPEN TO THE HOMIES COMING TO GET THAT RAG THIS WAY?
> *


Whats up snow shit we just chillin lol. Man he still lookin for a rag bit if he does get one from ur hood ill hit u up


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

wut up bro how u been...lemme tell u ur cuzins out here are crazy as fuck and that soju is NO JOKE...but im haven fun out here bro its all good so whats next wit the trey


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jan 31 2011, 05:53 AM~19743672
> *wut up bro how u been...lemme tell u ur cuzins out here are crazy as fuck and that soju is NO JOKE...but im haven fun out here bro its all good so whats next wit the trey
> *


Westside cc south korea prez west up Lol i told u they crazy lol shit i still gotta fix that mount i broke when u was here lol. Im glad u doin good lil bro dont let they crazy ass asians get to ya lol


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Whats good homie??? Yeah I let the haters get to me today but I'm better. Found me some peace working on the monte. She never fails me. Even though she needs your touch :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jan 31 2011, 11:58 AM~19745051
> *Westside cc south korea prez west up Lol i told u they crazy lol shit i still gotta fix that mount i broke when u was here lol. Im glad u doin good lil bro dont let they crazy ass asians get to ya lol
> *


LOL WEST CRACKN HOMIE...LOL HELL YA IMA HAVE TO MAKE A LETTERMAN JACKET OUT HERE TO COLD FOR TSHIRTS LOL...YEA MAN THE FOOD OUT HERE IS PRETTY GOOD SHIT I EVEN GOT GOOD AT EATN IT WIT CHOP STIX LOL LEARNIN THE LANG A LIL BIT SO ITS ALL GOOD...MAN TELL MIKE I SED WHATS UP N THEM JUICY BARS ARE FUNNY AS F


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Feb 1 2011, 04:44 PM~19758756
> *LOL WEST CRACKN HOMIE...LOL HELL YA IMA HAVE TO MAKE A LETTERMAN JACKET OUT HERE TO COLD FOR TSHIRTS LOL...YEA MAN THE FOOD OUT HERE IS PRETTY GOOD SHIT I EVEN GOT GOOD AT EATN IT WIT CHOP STIX LOL LEARNIN THE LANG A LIL BIT SO ITS ALL GOOD...MAN TELL MIKE I SED WHATS UP N THEM JUICY BARS ARE FUNNY AS F
> *


Here ya go homie

.........[][][]
...........[]
...........[]
...........[]....[][][]
...........[].......[]
...........[].....[]..[]
...........[]...[]......[]...[]
........[][][][][][][][][][]
..............[]...........[]
............[]...............[]
.........[][][]...........[][][]


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

This fuckin weather we are havin is fuckin bullshit it needs to fuckin warm back up i have work to do shit!!!!!


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Feb 3 2011, 02:29 PM~19777897
> *This fuckin weather we are havin is fuckin bullshit it needs to fuckin warm back up i have work to do shit!!!!!
> *


LOL SHIT BRO ID RATHER HAVE THAT WEATHER


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

WEST GOOD BROTHAS


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Feb 14 2011, 08:52 PM~19870330
> *WEST GOOD BROTHAS
> *


WHATS CRACKN HOMIES WHATA U GUYS BEEN UP TO


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Feb 14 2011, 11:39 PM~19872206
> *WHATS CRACKN HOMIES WHATA U GUYS BEEN UP TO
> *


A lil bro how u been. We been up to a whole lotta nuttin lol.


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

wut it dew homie


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Feb 15 2011, 10:08 AM~19874366
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> wut it dew homie
> *


West good brotha hows everything goin


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Feb 14 2011, 11:39 PM~19872206
> *WHATS CRACKN HOMIES WHATA U GUYS BEEN UP TO
> *


Do u remember this guy lmao i told u lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Feb 15 2011, 01:35 PM~19876459
> *Do u remember this guy lmao i told u lol
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf :happysad:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Yep lol crazy i dont know about him lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Feb 15 2011, 03:35 PM~19876459
> *Do u remember this guy lmao i told u lol
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THAT SHIT IS FUCKN FUNNY I WAS IN CLASS N I JUST STARTD LAUGHN MY ASS OFF


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Feb 16 2011, 08:05 PM~19887107
> *MAN THAT SHIT IS FUCKN FUNNY I WAS IN CLASS N I JUST STARTD LAUGHN MY ASS OFF
> *


What classes u doin up there ?


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Feb 18 2011, 08:54 AM~19900349
> *What classes u doin up there ?
> *


DRIVERS TRAINING BUT IM TRYN TO GO BACK TO SCHOOL SO I CAN GET MY EDUCATION ON AGAIN


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Feb 18 2011, 10:33 AM~19900754
> *DRIVERS TRAINING BUT IM TRYN TO GO BACK TO SCHOOL SO I CAN GET MY EDUCATION ON AGAIN
> *


Thats kool marcus sold his caddy and derek sold da 62 wagon


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Feb 19 2011, 01:07 AM~19907196
> *Thats kool marcus sold his caddy and derek sold da 62 wagon
> *


DAMN EVERYONR SELLN OFF THEY SHIT NOW HERD JOSE OLE COPD A COUPE BUT DONT DRIVE IT


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Feb 15 2011, 03:33 PM~19876451
> *West good brotha hows everything goin
> *


doin better work startin to pick back up 
almost got most of the major stuff for the coupe
things are starting to fall in place for me now
hows the 3rd coast


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

oh I have something else coming....


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Feb 19 2011, 02:54 AM~19907913
> *DAMN EVERYONR SELLN OFF THEY SHIT NOW HERD JOSE OLE COPD A COUPE BUT DONT DRIVE IT
> *


Lol he drives it as far as i know lol ya he got my brothers coupe


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Feb 19 2011, 08:21 AM~19908380
> *doin better work startin to pick back up
> almost got most of the major stuff for the coupe
> things are starting to fall in place for me now
> ...


Lets see some build pics lol thats good to here its allways good to have thing goin together right its goin its been slow as hell down here but im still pushin tell snow i said west up nicca


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Feb 19 2011, 08:44 AM~19908425
> *oh I have something else coming....
> *


And i cant wait to see it hit the streets of the K WESTSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Feb 19 2011, 11:40 AM~19909142
> *Lol he drives it as far as i know lol ya he got my brothers coupe
> *


IDK EVERYTIME I TALK TO VERO SHE GOTTA PIC HIM UP FRM WORK...IDK


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Feb 19 2011, 08:44 AM~19908425
> *oh I have something else coming....
> *


WHATCHA GOT HOMIE


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

You will see real soon......... :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Feb 20 2011, 11:32 PM~19919885
> *You will see real soon......... :biggrin:
> *


YEA ON SUM PICS N SHIT NOT IN PERSON FOR AWHILE


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Feb 19 2011, 11:42 AM~19909152
> *Lets see some build pics lol thats good to here its allways good to have thing goin together right its goin its been slow as hell down here but im still pushin  tell snow i said west up nicca
> *


heres alil sample for ya. prob start a build topic later 
picked up a front clip








doin some sand blasting on new frame i had to get








just some cloth blue seats for now until i find some pillows. moldings fleetwood brougham rocker trim and side trim and got the chrome back window trim coming this week. going to b a baldy wit patterns 








lil somethin i been workin on still need 2 chrome blocks


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Feb 22 2011, 11:19 AM~19931925
> *heres alil sample for ya. prob start a build topic later
> picked up a front clip
> 
> ...


Lookin good brotha if ya need anythin just holla
At me and ill see what i can find


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My mind has been runnin, i been thinkin about pullin the juice and 13s off aqua boogie and goin stock wit it just dont know yet


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Feb 22 2011, 10:02 PM~19936666
> *My mind has been runnin, i been thinkin about pullin the juice and 13s off aqua boogie and goin stock wit it just dont know yet
> *


WHAAAA WHY??


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

got dibs on the piston!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Feb 23 2011, 06:27 AM~19939337
> *WHAAAA WHY??
> *


For one tires are a bitch to find and i just wanna ride stock for a while while i work on other shit


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 23 2011, 06:56 AM~19939362
> *got dibs on the piston!!!
> *


Lol not for sale im nust gonna pull clean and store everythin and maybe later ill jucie it again


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Feb 22 2011, 10:00 PM~19936646
> *Lookin good brotha if ya need anythin just holla
> At me and ill see what i can find
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Feb 22 2011, 10:02 PM~19936666
> *My mind has been runnin, i been thinkin about pullin the juice and 13s off aqua boogie and goin stock wit it just dont know yet
> *


 :wow: :tears: :tears: :tears: 
dont do it


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Feb 23 2011, 07:38 AM~19939793
> *Lol not for sale im nust gonna pull clean and store everythin and maybe later ill jucie it again
> *


stop that blasphemy


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 23 2011, 09:55 PM~19945049
> *stop that blasphemy
> *


X2 ILL LOOK AROUND OVER HERE FOR SUM TIRES BRO IF I FIND THEM ILL LET U KNO...N MIKE THE LOWEST PRICE ON FORCES ARE LIKE 40 BUT I CAN GET CHUCKS FOR 35


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Feb 24 2011, 04:35 AM~19948050
> *X2 ILL LOOK AROUND OVER HERE FOR SUM TIRES BRO IF I FIND THEM ILL LET U KNO...N MIKE THE LOWEST PRICE ON FORCES ARE LIKE 40 BUT I CAN GET CHUCKS FOR 35
> *


cool send me the info..... you need to get a paypal acct


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

We just sold da starcheif


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Feb 24 2011, 05:21 PM~19951830
> *We just sold da starcheif
> *


OYEA 2 WHO


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

These gas prices are gettin crazy


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Feb 24 2011, 05:28 PM~19952809
> *These gas prices are gettin crazy
> *


yea they are 3.20,,,,,but i was payin 3.35 in Seattle


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Feb 24 2011, 07:28 PM~19952809
> *These gas prices are gettin crazy
> *


DAMN GLAD IM ON TENNIE SHOE PATROL...


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Feb 24 2011, 11:19 PM~19954947
> *DAMN GLAD IM ON TENNIE SHOE PATROL...
> *


Lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 24 2011, 09:19 PM~19953724
> *yea they are 3.20,,,,,but i was payin 3.35 in Seattle
> *


Did u find riches house ?


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT...................


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

off to the TX


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 12 2011, 01:38 AM~20072924
> *off to the TX
> *


I picked up ur dr panels i have them at my house


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 24 2011, 07:19 PM~19953724
> *yea they are 3.20,,,,,but i was payin 3.35 in Seattle
> *


3.70 for the cheap fuel now.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Mar 19 2011, 06:41 AM~20127403
> *I picked up ur dr panels i have them at my house
> *


how did they come out


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Had a homie hook me up wit some airbrush work


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Put n a lil work on wifeys ride


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Now she has her purple, flake, and kandy pink


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

When to a car show a couple weekends ago. Dad took top ten


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Shinny :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I REP DA WEST


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I broke another driveshaft


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 1 2011, 08:06 PM~20239475
> *I REP DA WEST
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: And I rep STRICTLY!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 1 2011, 08:08 PM~20239489
> *I broke another driveshaft
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Gotta love roof pics


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 1 2011, 10:11 PM~20239504
> *:0
> *


Ya its like # 4 lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 1 2011, 08:16 PM~20239534
> *Ya its like # 4 lol
> *


slow that thing down!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 1 2011, 08:13 PM~20239518
> *Gotta love roof pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 tre's fo days!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: lol!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 1 2011, 08:24 PM~20239593
> *:0  tre's fo days!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: lol!!
> *


and I got the only deuce :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

WEST crackn fam...yea man loven the roof pics..and the wifey car lookn good..who brushd the 5th for u??but yea homie hit me up gotta stay connected sumhow u kno


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

still alive huh


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 1 2011, 10:23 PM~20239586
> *slow that thing down!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lol she dont like to ride like miss daisy lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 1 2011, 10:24 PM~20239593
> *:0  tre's fo days!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: lol!!
> *


Yes sir and we have more of them


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 3 2011, 08:29 AM~20246928
> *WEST crackn fam...yea man loven the roof pics..and the wifey car lookn good..who brushd the 5th for u??but yea homie hit me up gotta stay connected sumhow u kno
> *


A guy named garry did da airbrushin. Say lil bro stop smokin take it from me i wish i never smoked now i cant quit but u can so QUIT SMOKIN. anywayz ya she lovin her car i gotta find some wheels for it now and then ill put a TOMMYS KUSTOMS plaque in it lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ttt

nicca learn to block your plate numba


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

WUT UP HOMIE HERD U FREE AS A BIRD RT NOW FOR A LIL BIT


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 28 2011, 08:38 PM~20442975
> *WUT UP HOMIE HERD U FREE AS A BIRD RT NOW FOR A LIL BIT
> *


Yes sir im free lol how u been lil bro ?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 28 2011, 07:09 PM~20443238
> *Yes sir im free lol how u been lil bro ?
> *


post them purtty pics


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 28 2011, 09:09 PM~20443238
> *Yes sir im free lol how u been lil bro ?
> *


IM SR8 MAN BEEN HANGN OUT EXPLOREN UR COUNTRY LOL..HOW U BEEN


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Went to a show today and took 3rd


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 30 2011, 06:08 PM~20455295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS SICK AS FUCK!!I WISH I HAD MY SHIT..BUT LOOKS HELLA GOOD


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*WHATS UP 254 come on down to killeen and get tatted by the BEST at ADDICTION TATTOOS!!! Its located at 2602 S.FORT HOOD ST SUITE 103 just come thru and talk to HARLEY, CESAR, or PETE.
*


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 30 2011, 04:08 PM~20455295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that rearend looks like u got that tre from out west...lol...make sure u polish up that crown next time u come out


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 2 2011, 01:37 PM~20467059
> *dam that rearend looks like u got that tre from out west...lol...make sure u polish up that crown next time u come out
> *


Lmao theres no crown on my head lmao


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sure it aint nicca


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 2 2011, 09:11 PM~20470458
> *sure it aint nicca
> *


Shit theres alot cleaner rides than mine bro


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2011, 03:16 PM~20476206
> *
> *


Wats good homie


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

ay happy late birthday old bastard


----------



## CALIBOY 95 (Jun 19, 2008)

What up tommy this PD I got a 62 that I want u to do some work to


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALIBOY 95_@May 15 2011, 08:52 AM~20556225
> *What up tommy this PD I got a 62 that I want u to do some work to
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 6 2011, 10:04 PM~20500448
> *ay happy late birthday old bastard
> *


Lol whats up lil bro hows da korea life goin


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIBOY 95_@May 15 2011, 10:52 AM~20556225
> *What up tommy this PD I got a 62 that I want u to do some work to
> *


whatcha needin done?


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

whats up tom whats new?!!


----------



## CALIBOY 95 (Jun 19, 2008)

Everything!!!


----------



## 68droppa (Jun 25, 2009)

WUT UP TOM!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68droppa_@May 23 2011, 09:53 PM~20614002
> *WUT UP TOM!
> *


Whats homie hows everythin goin


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

A lil somethin for one of da homies


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Heres a lil somethin new on the tre
Before








After


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

toooooo much free time nicca


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

whats up bro i heard you takin orders for verts now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 26 2011, 06:17 PM~20635333
> *whats up bro i heard you takin orders for verts now :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe :biggrin:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

What It Do Homie?????????


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

a bump for my bro ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Whats up homies hows everyone doin


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

whats up bro how ya been??


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks for the help today mayne:wave::wave:


----------



## 68droppa (Jun 25, 2009)

Wut up Homies!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Finished the bully 








Now almost done wit this


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> whats up bro how ya been??


What up lil bro i been busy tryin to push these ride out as fast as i can. How u been


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

tkustomstx said:


> Finished the bully
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup mayne


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

Looking good nice lift...



tkustomstx said:


> Went to a show today and took 3rd


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

NICE RIDE HOMIE...:thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

lowlyfencentex said:


> TTT


What happend to u yesterday?


----------



## reese63 (Feb 28, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:... looks good homie


tkustomstx said:


>


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

wut up bro c u busy i hear u maken verts now to...but shit life good busy always workn


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

20 mins after you left


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

reese63 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:... looks good homie


Thanks homie it looks better now that was an old pic


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> wut up bro c u busy i hear u maken verts now to...but shit life good busy always workn


Was up lil bro yeah im doin a vert right now. Its good to here ur doin good hows Jr doin?


----------



## reese63 (Feb 28, 2008)

My cix- tee 3


----------



## reese63 (Feb 28, 2008)

check out my ride homie... I need that chrome exhaust u got. Where did you get that from?


tkustomstx said:


> Was up lil bro yeah im doin a vert right now. Its good to here ur doin good hows Jr doin?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

reese63 said:


> check out my ride homie... I need that chrome exhaust u got. Where did you get that from?


hand polished homie


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

tkustomstx said:


> Was up lil bro yeah im doin a vert right now. Its good to here ur doin good hows Jr doin?


 hes good haven fun out here wit me...thre really int alot for him to do here cuz hes so lil but ok we always find something to do..hows everyone doin


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Whats up homie, glad to be back in Texas, Cali is tooo fast for me. I didnt miss this heat though.


----------



## reese63 (Feb 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: ... that looks good.


regal ryda said:


> hand polished homie


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

whats up homie been M.I.A for a minute tryin to stack some bread be by the shop soon thinkin its time to go into early retirement


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

lowlyfencentex said:


> whats up homie been M.I.A for a minute tryin to stack some bread be by the shop soon thinkin its time to go into early retirement


 We need to do some maintance on our impalas before we takem out again


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

lowlyfencentex said:


> whats up homie been M.I.A for a minute tryin to stack some bread be by the shop soon thinkin its time to go into _*early retirement*_


price????




quitter


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

No price jus takin a break until things get back to everybody bringin them rides back out ..


regal ryda said:


> price????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

man that work on mike 62 looks bad ass bro ...dam i wish i had a third of ur talent!!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

lowlyfencentex said:


> man that work on mike 62 looks bad ass bro ...dam i wish i had a third of ur talent!!!!


yea he did put in some work for me.....and the product shows it too:thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

still hurts huh?:roflmao:impala gang member


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

That's hard homie :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> still hurts huh?:roflmao:impala gang member


 Not much now.... Lmao ur next !!!


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Whats up bro??? I just finished up the maintenance on my ride. Just redid some wiring and little odds and ends that needed touching up. Back on the streets again. I will be bringing it by this week also.


----------



## compton will bow (Feb 15, 2011)

a homie i got a tray and i need some work done how do i get in touch with you


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

compton will bow said:


> a homie i got a tray and i need some work done how do i get in touch with you


 Hit me up 254-630-5484 monday- friday from 9:00- 5:30 and sat 9:00-1:00 or stop by da shop 5105 s fort hood st killeen


----------



## CALIBOY 95 (Jun 19, 2008)

What up Tommy this PD i got my 62 frame i wanna get all the stress points done what's your price for that?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE !


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Happy New Years Homie.....


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Wut up bro post sum pic of what's goin on over there


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hell Yeah bro...........:thumbsup:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Hell yea I haven't seen it in abt a year I'm ll happy now


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Im ready to see it fly again......lol........Cant wait.


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> Hell yea I haven't seen it in abt a year I'm ll happy now


I even washed it too lol it looked brown lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> Hell yea I haven't seen it in abt a year I'm ll happy now


I bet u miss hittin switches! Lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

yea he do :yes:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> Im ready to see it fly again......lol........Cant wait.


Shit I'm just ready to drive it


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

tkustomstx said:


> I even washed it too lol it looked brown lol


Preciate it I'm surprised its still shine lookn


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

tkustomstx said:


> I bet u miss hittin switches! Lol


Hell yea the only switch I've hit are for forklifts n those dont hit the spot


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

First job of da year a 2012 challenger 
Before


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

After


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

* another bad ass impala done by us body dropped 66  *









WOW!!! that is sick right there!!! but whats up only one picture? gotta see more of that one and where did your brother get the chrome bullets for the grill gaurd I like the look of those the chrome 5th wheels are the shit as well. nice work


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

What's up wit that 4dr tre in the back??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> What's up wit that 4dr tre in the back??


It belongs to momma lol


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Whats good homie????


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> Whats good homie????


What up it looks like rain comin. Damn i hate rain!!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I might have more pics of the body drop 66 let me look.


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

tkustomstx said:


> It belongs to momma lol


Lol momma gonna b like that grandma from don't b a menace hittn them switches..lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> Lol momma gonna b like that grandma from don't b a menace hittn them switches..lol


Lol ya she gotta 64 4dr too


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

tkustomstx said:


> Lol ya she gotta 64 4dr too


damn momma balln


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

tkustomstx said:


> What up it looks like rain comin. Damn i hate rain!!!!


Yeah bro me too. Knew this good weather wouldnt last long.:nosad:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> damn momma balln


Lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> Yeah bro me too. Knew this good weather wouldnt last long.:nosad:


Hope u have the foxx wrapped up it was just hailling


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh he's wrapped up good.....The Monte too...


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

tkustomstx said:


>


So who's plaque???lemme know if it up on the market


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

damn that 66 must have been a lot of work looks good


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> So who's plaque???lemme know if it up on the market


Its mine but jose still has one hit him up!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> damn that 66 must have been a lot of work looks good


Thanks homie Yes it was but it came out badass !!


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> * another bad ass impala done by us body dropped 66  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fucking badass uffin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

$piff said:


> fucking badass uffin:


Thanks homie


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTMFT.....Sup homeboy????


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Good pic, can't wait to get the foxx down low......


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Here you go....


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

A diamond in the ruff lol.........


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

On the down stroke........


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

my son wanted me to post them for ya.........


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

he gettin good wit the lens


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

My Butt taking notes........thanks bro one of the real true homies left... Sometimes I need a break and need to get away from playing GI bro..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> My Butt taking notes........thanks bro one of the real true homies left... Sometimes I need a break and need to get away from playing GI bro..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Man bro ur son is good wit that camera lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

he even blocks out the plates


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

About time the dude likes something else besides Call Of Duty...He loves the 5th so I couldnt keep this pic out.:biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> About time the dude likes something else besides Call Of Duty...He loves the 5th so I couldnt keep this pic out.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> He should go pro lol


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

you got the chrome bullets too damn I need some of them


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Tommy! Coming by today to shoot the shit.


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

whats up tom


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

lowlyfencentex said:


> whats up tom


What up bro whatcha been doin


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

tryin to get motivated to put some time and the main part money in this ride....


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

lowlyfencentex said:


> tryin to get motivated to put some time and the main part money in this ride....


Told u was a baller...


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

So what's up u guys gonna ride this weekend to chill???


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Man you know the foxx is down in a good way......


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> Man you know the foxx is down in a good way......


Lol could've went back up bro if u was there help out...lol jp but ya dash looks better bro


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

I wanted too bad but bro I got about 170 Soldiers just like you...lol....Now it seems like I have more money than time but I have only 3yrs left then Im getting a check every month. :thumbsup: Holla if you need my help oh by the way you need to learn the dog face Soldier song lol..... " I wouldnt give a bean to be a fancy pants Marine" lol..... After all these yrs that song is still in my head. What up Tom Dogg triple OG??? Page *63*!!!!!!.........:biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> I wanted too bad but bro I got about 170 Soldiers just like you...lol....Now it seems like I have more money than time but I have only 3yrs left then Im getting a check every month. :thumbsup: Holla if you need my help oh by the way you need to learn the dog face Soldier song lol..... " I wouldnt give a bean to be a fancy pants Marine" lol..... After all these yrs that song is still in my head. What up Tom Dogg triple OG??? Page *63*!!!!!!.........:biggrin:



What up bro how was the movie?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

This shit sucks fuck crc


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Movie was good bro....You know Im gonna kick it out to you and Mel.


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> This shit sucks fuck crc


Lol feel that


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> I wanted too bad but bro I got about 170 Soldiers just like you...lol....Now it seems like I have more money than time but I have only 3yrs left then Im getting a check every month. :thumbsup: Holla if you need my help oh by the way you need to learn the dog face Soldier song lol..... " I wouldnt give a bean to be a fancy pants Marine" lol..... After all these yrs that song is still in my head. What up Tom Dogg triple OG??? Page *63*!!!!!!.........:biggrin:


Lol not yet man I'm pretty sure ima say it enough when I first get there...


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Made a tattoo armrest the other day for my homie.


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Started a build page. My hands are numb from sanding.. I don't know how you do it like everyday all day.


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Wut up home how u liken the rain???


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> Wut up home how u liken the rain???


It sucked


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Lol what a u been up to home??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Shit workin on the caddy and whatever i can get my hands on lol. I gotta get this caddy done so i tear down my 63 cuz its next!


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Lol shit I was gonna see if u wanted to fix the upper trailing arms on the caddy


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hell yeah aqua boogie is next!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

impalalover64 said:


> Hell yeah aqua boogie is next!!!!!:thumbsup:


x62


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> Lol shit I was gonna see if u wanted to fix the upper trailing arms on the caddy


I can squeeze u n too!


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Lol lemme know what's up n shoot me a price I just need u fabricate sum new new that's all maybe a lil stronger


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

I'll hit u up tmw abt it it bro


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT homie


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My lil project my house radio


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

havent found dad yet....but i will:thumbsup: cold as fuk too


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Momma said he work
Nights


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

mrchavez said:


> :wave:


What up homie


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

tkustomstx said:


> Momma said he work
> Nights


so do i 1400z-0200z


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

tkustomstx said:


> What up homie


checkn out the page, u do some real good work... keep it up! might to hit u up when i start my duece..


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Got my house radio up and runnin lights workin to and it powers on and off by the ignition switch.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Ay u got a kinect....me to we should bowl sum time online(no ****)


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> Ay u got a kinect....me to we should bowl sum time online(no ****)


Shit that would b kool
But no internet


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Lol forgot u live in a 3rd world country out there lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> Lol forgot u live in a 3rd world country out there lol


Lol yep sucks sometime


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTMFT!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> ttt


What up bro hows that eskimo cold weather treatin u lol


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

we got eskimo weather now lol..........


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

tkustomstx said:


> What up bro hows that eskimo cold weather treatin u lol


im snug as a bug in a cocoon, went and saw dad for a few mins, its snowing like a bitch here so imma go back again after it stops, hows errthang goin there.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT......:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


>


Lol that guy on the left got some real talent lol


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


>


Nice pic didn't even know u took this one


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

lol....my son took it and it's funny what you two said on facebook


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

whats up bro..slowly but surely im tryin to get back in the game ...


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

lowlyfencentex said:


> whats up bro..slowly but surely im tryin to get back in the game ...


Kool let me know when ur ready


----------



## Lowrider_760 (Feb 18, 2012)

tkustomstx said:


> My 63



Nice hno:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

i will tryin.... right now im tryin to get an altenator, wiper motor, and horn...oh yea along with power steering pump, brakes....then ill worry about them batteries, pumps, trim, etc.


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

lowlyfencentex said:


> i will tryin.... right now im tryin to get an altenator, wiper motor, and horn...oh yea along with power steering pump, brakes....then ill worry about them batteries, pumps, trim, etc.


Lol this is the order I'd buy in new batts, brakes,altenator, power steering pump, horn, wiper motor, then trim....lol wut up man


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> lol....my son took it and it's funny what you two said on facebook


lol i was bein nice too


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> Lol this is the order I'd buy in new batts(*needed for hydro system for car that you can drive and stop*), brakes(*needed to stop the car you driving*),altenator(*needed to even drive the car*), power steering pump(*needed to drive confortably*), horn, wiper motor, then trim....lol wut up man


an thats why you where you at now


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> an thats why you where you at now


Where am I at now?


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> an thats why you where you at now


Damn u really weren't bullshitting when u sed all u do is sit on lil alday


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> Where am I at now?


yo ass betta be in non lowriding ass GA


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> yo ass betta be in non lowriding ass GA


Yup but ga does hav lowriders not alot but sum


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT...........


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Sup homeboy......I'll be by the shop today.


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTMFT!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

let dad know I tried to call and email him before he left


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> let dad know I tried to call and email him before he left


Ok will do bro


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

What up homie??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> What up homie??


What up bro let me know when ur ready to pick up the FOXX


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Whats cracking Tommy?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

505transplant said:


> Whats cracking Tommy?


What up any updates on sunkist 64?


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

tkustomstx said:


> What up any updates on sunkist 64?


Off to the painter, new floors, new trunk, body work, belly painted, fire wall smoothed out and that new color... Should only be a few months now.


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

505transplant said:


> Off to the painter, new floors, new trunk, body work, belly painted, fire wall smoothed out and that new color... Should only be a few months now.


Ok kool cant wait to see it on the streets


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks for your help homie....you treated my ride like it was yours, don't get lazy on me though, I'm preparing for phase III already.:thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> Thanks for your help homie....you treated my ride like it was yours, don't get lazy on me though, I'm preparing for phase III already.:thumbsup:


Phase III im down!


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I started to long waitted tear down finally gonna put some work n and get it ready for paint.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: hope you get it done in the next 3 mons bro, G/l dont need too much done


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

if you need help Tommy let me know bro. Free labor, can't beat that.


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hell yeah TTMFT!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

can you shoot me the specs of the engine i know its out of a caddy ..thats about it...thanks.. and did u get rid of ur rearend?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

lowlyfencentex said:


> can you shoot me the specs of the engine i know its out of a caddy ..thats about it...thanks.. and did u get rid of ur rearend?


Its a 5.7 out a 90 cadillac fleetwood rwd and i still have the rear end


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

T- you got anyone extra front suspension for sale? I nineties to get the frame rolling.


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Um i might let me see what i have


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks bro, I will have the rear good but need to start working on the front end..


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Today i got to put a lil more work in on tear down


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

I hate seeing your car apart.


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Stay off them Rockstars!!!!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

505transplant said:


> I hate seeing your car apart.


Its all for a good cause. It will be worth it


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> Stay off them Rockstars!!!!!!


But they taste so GOOOOD!!!!! Lol


----------



## 68droppa (Jun 25, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

68droppa said:


> :biggrin:


What up homie


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT.......


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

TTT post sum pics homie of the work


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTMFT!!!! Tom get ya boogie on.....


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

T- thanks for all the advice you have been giving me bro, lunch is on me tomorrow.. tell your bro to hit me up with the time..449-3848


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hell yeah!!!!!!:drama:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:shocked:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Lookn good


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking good homie


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT........


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> TTT........


:thumbsup:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks for your help today bro.........:worship:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> Thanks for your help today bro.........:worship:


No prob bro anytime


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

CLEAN RIDE GOOD WITH THE BUID


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks for the info...hope to get some time off to stop by


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT...........


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

A lil update


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Lookin excellent homie


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Looks really good bro wish I was there to help ya out


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> Lookin excellent homie


Thanks bro hurry up and get ya ass back i might do a frame swap!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> Looks really good bro wish I was there to help ya out


Thanks lil bro


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Heres todays progress


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

tkustomstx said:


> Thanks bro hurry up and get ya ass back i might do a frame swap!!!


believe me I cant wait to get back, hows dad enjoying his vacation?


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT........I will holla at ya tomorrow and have what we talked about for ya.


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Didnt get to put any work in today had to push her out the bay


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Looks good bro keep up the work!!


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

man i need that same bodywork


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT......


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Ttmft


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

ttt for the rida and the makeova:h5:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Havent had time to do and work on boogie had to do some customers cars. But did clean and polish up some parts.


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Nice...man u gott any pic of that caprice I feel like laughn lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

O n u kno u should lemme get sum of those tires u kno...cuz its better to give than receive...lol


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> O n u kno u should lemme get sum of those tires u kno...cuz its better to give than receive...lol


Shit them bitches wasnt cheap


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

tkustomstx said:


> Shit them bitches wasnt cheap


yeai kinda figured that


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I got 2 for 5


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

you got folks tryin ta hit you about the 5th wheel too


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> you got folks tryin ta hit you about the 5th wheel too


Lol thanks i forgot i posted it lol


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Happy Easter, see you guys when I get back from Louisiana.


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Post sum progress homie!!


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Had a lil time today to put n a few hours on boogie


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> looking good homie :thumbsup:


Thanks brotha how u holdin up out n da sandbox


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

tkustomstx said:


> Thanks brotha how u holdin up out n da sandbox


I'm good bro how you doin at home, you got a number on that rack for me yet wanna get that out the way still need them cups too


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> I'm good bro how you doin at home, you got a number on that rack for me yet wanna get that out the way still need them cups too


Sorry i havent thought about the price and ya inhave the cups ill pm u the price.


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Finally got this caddy n the paint bay


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Blizzard white


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn finally....looks good, bet you glad to be done with that one


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> Damn finally....looks good, bet you glad to be done with that one


Hell ya i am lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:funny how they have so many names for colors...blizard white, off white, eggshell white, bright white, etc.....lol


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT.........


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

playing with the camera again.......


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

pics from today.........


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Gotta post this one. Son had camera on wrong setting.....


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Don't worry Precious I was like that the first time I seen it too.......


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Another one sleeping on the job...:roflmao:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

1st, 2nd and 3rd goes to Tommy's Kustoms!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

then dude trying to make up for his lack of performance on the job............lmao!!!!


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

zzzzz.........When I grow up I wanna be a part of Tommy's Kustoms...


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good......tell DAD to get his ass back over here so he can be miserable with me :tears:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

man that vert looks good...hows the boogie comin along


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Sooo wuts up with the pics frm the show???


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Heres a couple of pics from the show on sat


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Team sykes


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

We took 1st place under antique


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Whos fleet??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> Whos fleet??


Rollers only


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

It's clean frm what I can see how was it??


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

finally got around to playing with photoshop. I hope you like. Figured Id learn when the weather was bad or taking a break from the foxx.


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Make sure Dad sees these: Before



tkustomstx said:


> Heres a couple of pics from the show on sat


After:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Damn they look bad ass bro


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Been a bad week as far as weather is concerned but anyway here you go:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

It makes me laugh when fools say they are looking for a rag and here this fine example is, I wanna break my piggy bank soooo bad.


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

so hows that progress goin on the tre??


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Heres a lil progress


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

lookn good man


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

heard the trey might be sold....congrats


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Hey man I'm diggin that tire I bet I could get a million miles offa it


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

If youre in Central Texas holla at this dude before taking your ride anywhere!!!!! No matter if it's your daily or low-low he will get you right..........:thumbsup:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

What up homie????


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

whats up tommy how things been ....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Progress update


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Now the driver side it done just gotta finish up the other side !!!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Thats wuts up homie, how you been?


----------



## 68droppa (Jun 25, 2009)

Wut up homies B-)


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sup Steve


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> Thats wuts up homie, how you been?


Ive been ok same ol same ol lol how u holdin up out there


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

68droppa said:


> Wut up homies B-)


What up homie


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

tkustomstx said:


> Ive been ok same ol same ol lol how u holdin up out there


I'm cool bro, what you got going on there we bout to have to get busy, next weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> I'm cool bro, what you got going on there we bout to have to get busy, next weekend :thumbsup:


Next weekend really well lets get busy then lol no **** lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

yeah its a surprise tho nobody knows when I get back unless they reading this....lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> yeah its a surprise tho nobody knows when I get back unless they reading this....lol


Lmao!!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice nice nice! So what part of tejas u from ese?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Nice nice nice! So what part of tejas u from ese?


Killeen


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTMFT Homeboy keep pushing!!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Bump


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

U cant bump with no pics bro


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Little something something I just bought... Guess I will do two cars at once...LOL


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Painted this on thursday


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My new toy


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Some updates on the wagon


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Before








And after big thanks to my bro impalalover64


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

looks good bro wish i could there to help out


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE! TTT


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Got the passenger side dash trim on


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Degreased the engine bay


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

A lil black paint later lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Get it ready for a reseal


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Got the side trim pulled


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

looks fun man i wish i could b there...but in dew time ill b there soon enough


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Cleaned up the old valve covers for the wagon


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Gettin ready to put the engine back in


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Engine in


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Damn, looks good.. Is the 63 done?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

505transplant said:


> Damn, looks good.. Is the 63 done?


Thanks homie and nope not yet lol


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Looking nice homie!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Looking nice homie!


Thanks homie


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

Damb tommy putting work on two projects and still getting the work out. thats some gangster shit right there... are you a one man band down there?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

jonny blaze said:


> Damb tommy putting work on two projects and still getting the work out. thats some gangster shit right there... are you a one man band down there?


Thanks homie no homie its not a ine man show here i have my fam here to help me keep thinks movin


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Big thanks to my fam impalalover64 and regalryder


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Pics from below lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Updates on the progress on shay ******
New fuel sendin unit in


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Installin dual exhaust


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Change all lugs and lug studs


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Welded up some holes lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

dang bro you put in some work after I left


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> dang bro you put in some work after I left


Lol ya i even had to change the driver side axle to the studs where a diff size on it but forgot to take a pic of that


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Todays updates
Drive shaft is in


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Made a shifter linkage for it


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Welded up the old luggage rack holes


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Welded up the old mirror holes and drilled the new ones


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Shay whiteys plaque almost done


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

tkustomstx said:


> Shay whiteys plaque almost done


its "SHAY WHITEAY" get it right


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

Keep them pics coming. Shae's definately coming along nicely. you gonna cut it or bag it?


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Looking real good homie!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

jonny blaze said:


> Keep them pics coming. Shae's definately coming along nicely. you gonna cut it or bag it?


Thanks homie and im not cuttin it ima make it a daily


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Update 
Engine is complete and runnin smooth


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

tkustomstx said:


> Big thanks to my fam impalalover64 and regalryder


Don't thank me homie,Thank you for lighting my fire again especially during my "dark" time. I'm pissed you didn't let me weld though.


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> Don't thank me homie,Thank you for lighting my fire again especially during my "dark" time. I'm pissed you didn't let me weld though.


Lol next one u can weld lol


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Did this during the Super Bowl commercials....Holla at me if you need a poster, this is for the big homie, Of course his stuff is free....here you go bro some motivation for ya!!!!


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

I love the lug wrench in pic... How many homiez do you know that can actually turn one??? In other word build your own stuff then you can talk shhhh......


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> I love the lug wrench in pic... How many homiez do you know that can actually turn one??? In other word build your own stuff then you can talk shhhh......


X62 plus 1


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> Did this during the Super Bowl commercials....Holla at me if you need a poster, this is for the big homie, Of course his stuff is free....here you go bro some motivation for ya!!!!


Hell ya thanks again bro! Ya need to hit him up and get ur shit ordered!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Update on ******


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

tkustomstx said:


> Gettin ready to put the engine back in










did you use a long tail transmission? did you have to modify anything?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

If I remember we swapped drive shafts


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

regal ryda said:


> If I remember we swapped drive shafts


:thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> did you use a long tail transmission? did you have to modify anything?


I think it was a short tail and the only thing i modified was yhe shifter bracket to the tranny


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

didnt we swap front shafts? damn we gettin old that was only a few weeks ago lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Nope it the same one


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT.........:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Did you already finish your other car?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

505transplant said:


> Did you already finish your other car?


Nope lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

tkustomstx said:


> Nope lol


we build cars while building cars :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> we build cars while building cars :biggrin:


:biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wassup brotha


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks like fun, be back in about 26 days, I have a few projects to get on as well... know anyone who needs a set of chrome 13's? Willing to trade or cash


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Build is looking good homeboy!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Build is looking good homeboy!!


Thanks homie


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Your moving quick, its going to look nice.


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT............


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Uncle Sam gave me a lunch break


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

At least if you get primer on yourself no one will notice in ACU's... LMAO



impalalover64 said:


> Uncle Sam gave me a lunch break


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

I know huh just shows how I get down


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTMFT..............


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Update


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Another paint job


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> Hell yeah!!!


:wave:


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks good, TTT


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Roof is done


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

it looks real good T, what color is the body going to be?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

505transplant said:


> it looks real good T, what color is the body going to be?


Blue


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Ay bro u better save some fun for me when I get back


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> Ay bro u better save some fun for me when I get back


Hey i still gotta finish my sons 49 ford so be ready lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

tkustomstx said:


> Hey i still gotta finish my sons 49 ford so be ready lol


Lol another 4year truck project..fuck ya lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Might be redoing the lac also new color new vibe


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> Might be redoing the lac also new color new vibe


How about a new black lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> Might be redoing the lac also new color new vibe


Or we can do a black kandy with black patterns and black pinstripes


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

tkustomstx said:


> Or we can do a black kandy with black patterns and black pinstripes


Lol smart ass


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

tkustomstx said:


> Or we can do a black kandy with black patterns and black pinstripes


We've perfected black lol


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

Gold champagne flake ????


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Update pics


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

All sealed up


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

tkustomstx said:


> Roof is done


:thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Carpet in


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Blue leds


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looks good lil bro, we gonna have to do the other car when it stops raining


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

First test drive


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Momma washin it up she wanted to help


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My brotha impalalover64 got all my parts all shined up thanks bro


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Sittin in front of da house


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Night pic


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hell yeah bro......Mofos was scared to buy so we built it.....I'm far from polishing on this even if Im in Alaska just call me Alaska polish guy....as long as you are happy so am I but I'm not done. That's to a dude that;s been down with me from day zero. If that's not enough just listen to Z-Ro "these days"


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> Hell yeah bro......Mofos was scared to buy so we built it.....I'm far from polishing on this even if Im in Alaska just call me Alaska polish guy....as long as you are happy so am I but I'm not done. That's to a dude that;s been down with me from day zero. If that's not enough just listen to Z-Ro "these days"


Bro im very happy with the wagon and the trim!!


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Damn bro that shit looks clean glad to see it out n about


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> Damn bro that shit looks clean glad to see it out n about


Thanks lil bro


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Told you I was far from finished.............:thumbsup:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

just a lil something.........


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Started making my own door panels


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

Six two wagon or six three ??


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

62


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Shit looks good bro


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

:boink: yup yup did good on the wagon Tommy


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Puttin the trim on


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Got my new seat skin in today thanks brotha regal ryda for the help wit the seats


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

They look good


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

fo my patnah....TTT homie we gonna have boogie out before summers over


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> fo my patnah....TTT homie we gonna have boogie out before summers over


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My plaque finally came in!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

And after a quick bath lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday bro


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> Happy Birthday bro


Thanks big bro and thanks for the help in hangin the plaque


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

No prob


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

mrchavez said:


>


Whats up homie


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Sup homeboy! I just recap ur build and :wow:came out bad ass! Hope u dont mind but I've been taking notes. Also couldn't help but notice the happy birthday. Funny cause my b day is on the fourth. Anyways hope u had a good one and again nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

U should check out my build btw. PROJECT 64.


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Tommys Kustoms repin


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Beat me to the pics but anyway......


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

Roof rack is looking good up there. Pm me on the led dash light bro. Hopefully the will motivate me to work on my shit today...


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Tommy's Kustoms 3 show winners


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

My brotha posted up on his B-day 5 May. I wonder what the hell is on his mind???


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

all the rides looked fresh out there


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT..


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> TTT..


What up bro


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Just chilling bro on cloud 9


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looks reals good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

URL=http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/impalalover64/media/1stPiccopy_zps8f7f2938.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

impalalover64 said:


>


looks real good mayne, congrats to your sis too


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Bump


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTMFT!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

:yessad: hell yeah


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

Back on the tre... I see you. Soon to be another clean ass ride done by the man tommy


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

All most ready


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Bump


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

What up T?


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

TTTuffin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:flakes


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

dem flakes dancing...havent seen that much flake since that green buick skylark you painted


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

my my my........somebody resurrected aqua boogie....lol....ready for some more bodywork? ill be ready when I get back from SD


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)

I will be headed your way with my 63 impala.. Hopefully we can get something going with it!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

tkustomstx said:


>



Ooooooh :wow:


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

Wut up Tommy, it's Rolo! Damn its about time u did something with that 63, shit is looking good! :worship:


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

The cutty will be ready for a complete tear down and rebuild as soon as i get back!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Six three came out very nice


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Bump


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Update on what it looks like now


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Update on what it looks like now


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

nice lookin ride man


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I started on a new frame for my 63


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Poster board mock up lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Let the welding begin


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Slowly getting plated up


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

All plated and primed


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Where are you located in Texas


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

Finally!!! Now get busy and do my frame J/K LOL Shit looking good Homie


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Looking good in here. Glad to see people slowly posting again


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Where are you located in Texas


Killeen


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

texasboi said:


> Finally!!! Now get busy and do my frame J/K LOL Shit looking good Homie


We can work something out lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Got the body separated from the frame today


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Put some work in


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Painted up the frame today


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Even painted some goodies for the engine


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

The valve covers


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

And the oil pan


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

Wait till I leave to start doing some work to your 63 huh, I see how it is LOL Shit looking real good Homie


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

texasboi said:


> Wait till I leave to start doing some work to your 63 huh, I see how it is LOL Shit looking real good Homie


lol had to wait till i got my money righr lol


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Where are you located in texas


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Where are you located in texas


 in Killeen


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Got the frontend together


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Got the motor and transmission mounted up


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

Looking clean Homie!


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

It's getting there


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Coming along pretty quick and looking real clean


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

All most ready for the body


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

You're going to be dipping in no time


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Bought a y-bone and it sucks this is why i glad i know how to weld. It hits the pumpkin and wont let it lay out. So i cut it and modified it and now it has clearance


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I pulled the cylinders and resealed them then gave the frame a bath today


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Looks good bro.


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Back under the body just need to aline it a little


----------



## BIG CEELOS (Feb 25, 2015)

looking good!


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

That y bone should be adjusted about halfway out as a starting point. Might have been the cause of the clearance issue.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Up


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Up


 Thank You for the name change


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

You done yet? Better be ready to cruise when i get back in town!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

texasboi said:


> You done yet? Better be ready to cruise when i get back in town!


 when you comin back?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Got it together and running so I pulled it out for a bath


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Got the 5th back on


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

tkustomstx said:


> when you comin back?


Be back next month, so be ready :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

texasboi said:


> tkustomstx said:
> 
> 
> > when you comin back?
> ...


maybe lol still have some more to do


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Plus i have work to do juicing a 62 so gotta put my shit on hold for a bit


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Aqua Boogie and the deuce im cuttin


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My homies deuce


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Heres the set up nice and clean


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

And here’s something i been working on for Boogies trunk


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

:wow: :fool2:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

texasboi said:


>


lol


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Wammy tank came in now the set up complete


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Clean workbro


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

REYXTC said:


> Clean workbro


thanks homie


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My pumps Black Magic Hydralics


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Setup looks good


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

jbrazy said:


> Setup looks good


thanks homie


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

jbrazy said:


> Setup looks good


thanks homie


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

A pic of today


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

What up with the mc ss


----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)

Whos other 63 is in the shop?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

heavyd40 said:


> Whos other 63 is in the shop?


 a customers


----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gr_1 (Feb 27, 2013)

tkustomstx said:


> Wammy tank came in now the set up complete


Looking really good in here! Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

gr_1 said:


> tkustomstx said:
> 
> 
> > Wammy tank came in now the set up complete
> ...


thanks


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Rear end came in frome MrImpala shorten and chromed


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Cut out my old rack and made a new one


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

Hell yea puttin in that work! I'll be at the shop in 2 weeks uffin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

texasboi said:


> Hell yea puttin in that work! I'll be at the shop in 2 weeks


kool


----------



## ciscokid135 (Feb 25, 2017)

tkustomstx said:


> Heres the set up nice and clean


Hey bro, im gonna weld in the "legs" on the back of the frame for battery rack support.. 
How many i need per side? I got 2" square tubing.. probably gonna run a 6 battery setup

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

ciscokid135 said:


> tkustomstx said:
> 
> 
> > Heres the set up nice and clean
> ...


 i put 2 legs per side from the frame to the cross bars for the rack


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Heres the setup done on the 62


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Standin 3


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Roof top pics


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Back at it geting some stuff done


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Installed my rear cylinders and front hoses finally


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I sprayed my trunk with color match liner


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

tkustomstx said:


> Back at it geting some stuff done


Nice rack work. You may like the trunk weather strip splice better tucked around the trunk hinge Instead of front and center. Just my OCD.


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Trunk is looking good!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Did some engraving


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

And more


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Installed a rear view camera in the clock


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

And more engraving


----------



## Thea3DUsher (Nov 2, 2018)

Ahhh, I can't see any of the recently uploaded pics. Is this still something you're working on? If I can help your shop find parts for restoring this car, definitely let me know. Plastic, composites, metals can all be 3D printed (& they look/function like the original part) Just let me know!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Heres some pics of the engraving hipe it works


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

And more engraving


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I engraved my console


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I put a reverse camera in my clock


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My trunk Black Magic Hydraulics piston to the nose and 4 adels &zig zag slow downs


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Standin 3


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

New plaque


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Rollin up


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Posted up


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Getting them 13s spinnin


----------

